# The Media



## MrBurns (17 April 2012)

I wish the Australian media would leave people like Matthew Newton and Ben Cousins alone.

They both have problems and whenever anything happens they are front page news, Newton was splashed on the front pages for a week recently , the Newtons have it hard enough without this overzealous reporting by what can only be described as parasitic gutter journalists.

Don't they get it ? We don't want to hear about it, IT'S BORING and intrusive on private lives.


----------



## Eager (17 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I wish the Australian media would leave people like Matthew Newton and Ben Cousins alone.
> 
> They both have problems and whenever anything happens they are front page news, Newton was splashed on the front pages for a week recently , the Newtons have it hard enough without this overzealous reporting by what can only be described as parasitic gutter journalists.
> 
> Don't they get it ? We don't want to hear about it, IT'S BORING and intrusive on private lives.



But you have promoted such media frenzy by referring to it!!!


----------



## MrBurns (17 April 2012)

Eager said:


> But you have promoted such media frenzy by referring to it!!!




The audience here is not audited by Neilsen Ratings to my knowledge.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I wish the Australian media would leave people like Matthew Newton and Ben Cousins alone.
> 
> They both have problems and whenever anything happens they are front page news, Newton was splashed on the front pages for a week recently , the Newtons have it hard enough without this overzealous reporting by what can only be described as parasitic gutter journalists.
> 
> Don't they get it ? We don't want to hear about it, IT'S BORING and intrusive on private lives.




I must admit that as an occasional viewer of the 'meeja' in Australia, Matthew Hilton, Angelina Cousins, Paris Pitt and Ben Jolie, all merge in to one for me.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (17 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit that as an occasional viewer of the 'meeja' in Australia, Matthew Hilton, Angelina Cousins, Paris Pitt and Ben Jolie, all merge in to one for me.
> gg




Yes I do believe they really think we're interested, fools.


----------



## Eager (17 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit that as an occasional viewer of the 'meeja' in Australia, Matthew Hilton, Angelina Cousins, Paris Pitt and Ben Jolie, all merge in to one for me.
> 
> gg



Yes.


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2013)

Just tried to watch the news on 9, lead story - 

a Collingwood player was racially vilified.

Switch to 7 - same thing.

Switch OFF


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 April 2013)

The really strange thing is that this is what most TV watchers want.  TV stations put a lot of resources into finding out what gets people watching, and it's drama and hyperbole.  So the Collingwood racist story fits the bill perfectly. Not everyone is interested, but TV watchers would lap this up.  

There's a lot of people who love natural disasters.  How do I know this?  Because nowadays when a natural disaster happens in Australia, the TV networks cover it for 24 hours straight and cancel all other programs to do so.  They wouldn't do it for no reason.  All that's needed is a news story, but no, they put on hours and hours on end.  Failed heroes and failing sporting clubs pull big ratings too.  This what TV watchers want.  The TV networks know their market.


----------



## jersey10 (10 April 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I wish the Australian media would leave people like Matthew Newton and Ben Cousins alone.
> 
> They both have problems and whenever anything happens they are front page news, Newton was splashed on the front pages for a week recently , the Newtons have it hard enough without this overzealous reporting by what can only be described as parasitic gutter journalists.
> 
> Don't they get it ? We don't want to hear about it, IT'S BORING and intrusive on private lives.






Gringotts Bank said:


> The really strange thing is that this is what most TV watchers want.  TV stations put a lot of resources into finding out what gets people watching, and it's drama and hyperbole.  So the Collingwood racist story fits the bill perfectly. Not everyone is interested, but TV watchers would lap this up.
> 
> There's a lot of people who love natural disasters.  How do I know this?  Because nowadays when a natural disaster happens in Australia, the TV networks cover it for 24 hours straight and cancel all other programs to do so.  They wouldn't do it for no reason.  All that's needed is a news story, but no, they put on hours and hours on end.  Failed heroes and failing sporting clubs pull big ratings too.  This what TV watchers want.  The TV networks know their market.




Of course this is what "we" want or, as GB says, it wouldn't be on.  The media don't care what is right/wrong moral/immoral to broadcast, they will publish whatever will get most people watching / reading / listening.

I blame the education system which has produced a dumbed-down society that is more interested in this crap than things we should find interesting.

As Eleanor Roosevelt once said: Great minds discuss ideas; Average minds discuss events; Small minds discuss people.


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2013)

Certainly the media have dumbed down society as a whole, I guarantee you that if the ABC and SBS were the only TV stations on air we would have a better Australia.


----------



## Julia (10 April 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Certainly the media have dumbed down society as a whole, I guarantee you that if the ABC and SBS were the only TV stations on air we would have a better Australia.



How do you think your fundamentally Right wing views would go if that were the case?  Both ABC and SBS produce some wonderful stuff, but I'd hate to think of them as the sole purveyors of information, given their Left bias.


----------



## Miss Hale (10 April 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Certainly the media have dumbed down society as a whole, I guarantee you that if the ABC and SBS were the only TV stations on air we would have a better Australia.




But the ABC are almost as bad, wall to wall coverage on their news channel of the election of the Pope?  Definitely a worthy of a story but no need to cover it for hours on end.


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2013)

Julia said:


> How do you think your fundamentally Right wing views would go if that were the case?  Both ABC and SBS produce some wonderful stuff, but I'd hate to think of them as the sole purveyors of information, given their Left bias.






Miss Hale said:


> But the ABC are almost as bad, wall to wall coverage on their news channel of the election of the Pope?  Definitely a worthy of a story but no need to cover it for hours on end.




Assuming they were balanced the overall programming is infinitely superior to the commercial networks.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 December 2014)

*The Media in general*

Considering the sensitivity of the recent siege , is publishing the photos and occupations of hostages a good idea ?

Let's remember that investigations are continuing and these people are witnesses. Could they be targets for fanatics ?

What about their privacy ? 

This ABC story is media intrusion imo. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-16/sydney-siege-survivors-hostages-martin-place/5971188


----------



## banco (16 December 2014)

*Re: The Media in general*



SirRumpole said:


> Considering the sensitivity of the recent siege , is publishing the photos and occupations of hostages a good idea ?
> 
> Let's remember that investigations are continuing and these people are witnesses. Could they be targets for fanatics ?
> 
> ...




Hostages identities are news.  You seem to be engaging in a lot of hand wringing.  First you accuse the media of fear mongering and sensationalism and now you think the hostages might be targets for copycats?


----------



## SirRumpole (16 December 2014)

*Re: The Media in general*



banco said:


> Hostages identities are news.  You seem to be engaging in a lot of hand wringing.  First you accuse the media of fear mongering and sensationalism




Did I ?



> and now you think the hostages might be targets for copycats?




Witnesses to crimes don't generally have their faces plastered all over the media for good reason. Just because the crim is dead doesn't mean some of his supporters won't try and harass them, and the media will try it as well trying to get a scoop.

A Coroners inquest is going to be held, and that's the time for the hostages to tell their story, not to the sensationalist media.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2016)

News of the disgusting Mitchell Pearce is all over the ABC this morning.

Is this the sort of thing we need to have breakfast with ?

Just fine or suspend the bloke and get if  out of our faces please.


----------



## McLovin (28 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> News of the disgusting Mitchell Pearce is all over the ABC this morning.
> 
> Is this the sort of thing we need to have breakfast with ?
> 
> Just fine or suspend the bloke and get if  out of our faces please.




Talk about a storm in a teacup. It's not even news worthy.


----------



## jersey10 (28 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> News of the disgusting Mitchell Pearce is all over the ABC this morning.
> 
> Is this the sort of thing we need to have breakfast with ?
> 
> Just fine or suspend the bloke and get if  out of our faces please.




Fine him or suspend him for what?


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2016)

jersey10 said:


> Fine him or suspend him for what?




Bringing the game into disrepute.

If that's possible.


----------



## pixel (28 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> News of the disgusting Mitchell Pearce is all over the ABC this morning.
> 
> Is this the sort of thing we need to have breakfast with ?
> 
> Just fine or suspend the bloke and get if  out of our faces please.




Doesn't your TV set have an Off button?
(Not that switching channels would make a big difference...)


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2016)

pixel said:


> Doesn't your TV set have an Off button?
> (Not that switching channels would make a big difference...)




Yes it does and I've used it.

"don't look if you don't like it" seems a cop out instead of criticising the cr@p stuff that the media try to stuff down our throats.

If the media thinks that the public like cr@p they will continue broadcasting it.


----------



## McLovin (28 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> If the media thinks that the public like cr@p they will continue broadcasting it.




They would infer from you not switching it off that you like their cr@p.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2016)

McLovin said:


> They would infer from you not switching it off that you like their cr@p.




Are they able to continuously monitor my Off button ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 January 2016)

News = sensation, death, destruction, violence, controversy, stupidity etc. People love that sought of stuff because it is out there from a usual or mundane life. Something to talk (post, tweet, facebook etc. these days) about as was done here and of which I joined in. 
:iamwithst


----------



## Tink (8 May 2017)

Fairfax Media has confirmed it is in talks with a private equity consortium.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-05-...with-tpg-over-partial-buyout-proposal/8504898


----------



## Tisme (17 December 2017)

> Please understand the workday of the average "journalist": They start their day looking for outrage and if they find it, naturally they're miserable. If they don't find it, they're still miserable. What a life!!



Mark Latham 17/12/2017


----------



## sptrawler (14 January 2020)

To me this problem highlights the issues the media have, they appear to be just grabbing any snippet of news to make headlines.

https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...ve-climate-change-policy-20200114-p53raa.html

From the article:
_The nation's top business lobbying group is facing pressure to commit to a more progressive climate change stance, with rich lister and Atlassian founder Mike Cannon-Brookes labelling the organisation as "regressive_".

So one person makes a comment and it becomes headline worthy? Is there any wonder circulation is falling, unless you are an absolute cult follower of their agenda, there really isn't much point in spending your money. IMO

While on the subject of media, the coverage of the bushfires has been very comprehensive and probably beneficial.
I wonder how many people have decided to cancel their visit the East Coast?Because it sounds as though 90% of it, has burnt to the ground and the remainder is still on fire.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 January 2020)

I'll point out the problem with mainstream media by saying that Will Hodgman, Premier of Tasmania, resigned this afternoon. The announcement was a surprise not expected by most etc.

Now news.com.au has the story a fair way down the page after one about a hotel in San Francisco charging $43 for breakfast, someone missing out on a US holiday and someone else who's date went wrong.

Now OK, Tasmania has just ~2% of the national population so the state's premier resigning isn't exactly the biggest news item in the world right now but from an Australian perspective the resignation of any state's premier is at least more significant than someone handing a hotel on the other side of the world $43. 

Likewise many other "serious" news stories are similarly well down the list after trivialities.

It would be a mistake to think that reading the headlines or leading stories will tell you the actually important news. In reality it'll more likely tell you what product Kmart are trying to clear out at the moment and what Sophie Monk ate for lunch yesterday.


----------



## sptrawler (16 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> While on the subject of media, the coverage of the bushfires has been very comprehensive and probably beneficial.
> I wonder how many people have decided to cancel their visit the East Coast?Because it sounds as though 90% of it, has burnt to the ground and the remainder is still on fire.



Oh well I posted this on Tuesday and get my answer on Thursday, that isn't bad.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...ns-cancel-their-holidays-20200115-p53rr1.html

From the article:
_Tourists are abandoning regional Victoria and NSW in droves, with cancellation rates of more than 60 per cent even in towns outside the bushfire zones causing economic damage of up to $1 billion.

The vast majority of cancellations come from Australians choosing to stay home, leaving industry experts to call for new campaigns urging people to get back out and spend money on their holidays_.
_Reports to the Australian Tourism Industry Council reveal cancelled bookings in some areas unaffected by the bushfires have hit more than 60 per cent.
In areas directly hit by bushfires, cancellations in some areas have hit almost 100 per cent_.

I guess that is the down side of thrashing a story to death.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Oh well I posted this on Tuesday and get my answer on Thursday, that isn't bad.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...ns-cancel-their-holidays-20200115-p53rr1.html
> 
> ...




People are being told by police and fire authorities to get out and business are telling them to come back !

No wonder there are a lot of confused people around.


----------



## sptrawler (16 January 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> People are being told by police and fire authorities to get out and business are telling them to come back !
> 
> No wonder there are a lot of confused people around.



The media is overdoing it as usual, once they have a story, they don't let it go.
 Like I said, the perception from the media, is that 90% has been burnt and the remainder is still an out of control inferno.


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

Well now Trump has been put to bed, let's get back to a bit of trail by media. 😂
Headline:
Ben Roberts-Smith pictured cheering soldiers drinking from a prosthetic leg *of a man he shot*.
The article goes on to say, it is under investigation, so did he shoot the militant or is it still being investigated?









						Ben Roberts-Smith pictured cheering soldiers drinking from the prosthetic leg of a man he shot
					

The Victoria Cross recipient is facing a number of war crimes inquiries, including allegations he executed an unarmed Afghan militant wearing the plastic leg in an operation in Kakarak, southern Afghanistan.




					www.theage.com.au
				



From the article:
Victoria Cross recipient Ben Roberts-Smith was photographed cheering on an American soldier drinking from the prosthetic leg of a suspected Afghan militant whose death is now the subject of a war crimes investigation into the war hero. 
Mr McClintock also told the Federal Court Mr Roberts-Smith had been the one who had killed the disabled Afghan militant, saying he was a member of the Taliban. That killing is suspected by police to be an execution and is now the subject of an Australian Federal Police war crimes inquiry and a preliminary prosecution brief of evidence.


----------



## wayneL (21 December 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Well now Trump has been put to bed, let's get back to a bit of trail by media. 😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, Trump having the election stolen from him is a disaster for the mainstream media. Trump was actually a cash cow for them.

Now what are they going to do... the only way is to try to manufacture some more villains.

Ideology prevents them from picking the low hanging fruit, so they will have to somehow vilify heroes and productive members of our society.


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

wayneL said:


> Yep, Trump having the election stolen from him is a disaster for the mainstream media. Trump was actually a cash cow for them.
> 
> Now what are they going to do... the only way is to try to manufacture some more villains.
> 
> Ideology prevents them from picking the low hanging fruit, so they will have to somehow vilify heroes and productive members of our society.



Yes the copy and paste period for them has ended, lucky that they focus newspapers at grade three reading level, should resonate with the muppets.


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

wayneL said:


> Yep, Trump having the election stolen from him is a disaster for the mainstream media. Trump was actually a cash cow for them.
> 
> Now what are they going to do... the only way is to try to manufacture some more villains.
> 
> Ideology prevents them from picking the low hanging fruit, so they will have to somehow vilify heroes and productive members of our society.



First things first, I detest war, I think the politicians and generals should be at the front line and the soldiers sit in grandstands and score them for effort.
Having said that and getting onto this Ben Roberts- Smith issue.
What I have trouble reconciling is, what is the difference when a soldier who is fighting an enemy, that doesn't wear a uniform kills someone who turns out to be unarmed.
Or a person in a Donga thousands of miles away, letting rip with a missile from a drone, to take out an individual and possibly many more nearby?
Or people in an airplane, dropping a bomb or bombs that could take out unarmed  innocent civilians, who decides where the line of decency and righteousness is drawn.
Just my thoughts?


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2020)

sptrawler said:


> who decides where the line of decency is drawn.




It comes down to the officers on the line imo.

I'm not saying its an easy job, but you expect officers to be able to make command decisions under pressure, it's what they are trained for.

There are some (a very few) soldiers on the front line in any army who are there because they enjoy killing people.

They sign up for combat units and volunteer for tours in combat locations as much as they can. Where normal people might balk at killing someone even in battle, these people don't think twice, they charge in and get the job done, which is why the army likes them in certain situations, but it's up to their commanders to keep them in a box untill needed. That may not be easy in some circumstances, but hopefully the investigation won't just blame the people who did the killing but their commanders as well.


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> It comes down to the officers on the line imo.
> 
> I'm not saying its an easy job, but you expect officers to be able to make command decisions under pressure, it's what they are trained for.
> 
> ...



But then that same officer may have to call in an air or artillery strike on a village, that still has civilians present, or the officer may have to condone a drone strike where the target is worth the collateral damage.
If the strike misses, who is the war criminal? Innocent people get killed, only some are held accountable, weird IMO.


----------



## wayneL (21 December 2020)

sptrawler said:


> First things first, I detest war, I think the politicians and generals should be at the front line and the soldiers sit in grandstands and score them for effort.
> Having said that and getting onto this Ben Roberts- Smith issue.
> What I have trouble reconciling is, what is the difference when a soldier who is fighting an enemy, that doesn't wear a uniform kills someone who turns out to be unarmed.
> Or a person in a Donga thousands of miles away, letting rip with a missile from a drone, to take out an individual and possibly many more nearby?
> ...



Exactly, by it's very nature war is ugly.

how can we train a normal human being to go and kill other human beings without dehumanising the purported enemy?

While there is a line beetween the rules of engagement and atrocity... somewhere... The incontrovertible fact is that we're giving licence to our people to go and take other people's lives.

There is a reason why PTSD is absolutely rampant in our ex-servicemen.... In fact I was listening to a podcast iPhone x special forces dude hand and his opinion it would be impossible to not have some form of PTSD.

It is easy to set in the relative safety of our homes and sit in judgement of the actions of our people in a theatre of war.

A look at myself and wonder what would I be like, what would I do in those situations, what would be my reactions?

I thank God that I haven't had to.

But after 60 years I have really attempted to know myself.... And to be honest I couldn't honestly say what my reactions would actually be. In equal measure I can see that perhaps I may have been capable of committing an atrocity, but also may have stood up and said no I cannot fulfill my orders.

... this, after many many hours of discussion with family members and friends who have been in this situation.

Going back a few years, where the pilots and bombaderes involved in the London blitz war criminals?

Were our pilots who bombed German cities, especially Dresden, war criminals?

I have 100 questions about such incidences and every side could point to a Million different incidences where human dignity has been removed.

And here we are splitting hairs over relatively minor incidences.

Just another example of self sabotage and as I read these forums and the opinions people have, I've become ever more convinces that we are screwed...

... Not from China or any other adversary, but because of ourselves.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2020)

sptrawler said:


> If the strike misses, who is the war criminal? Innocent people get killed, only some are held accountable, weird IMO.




Or even if it hits. Hiroshima, Nagasaki ?

Of course the justification was that those strikes saved more lives that they cost, but we'll never know will we, and the victors certainly didn't hold an inquiry into their own decisions.


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

wayneL said:


> Exactly, by it's very nature war is ugly.
> 
> how can we train a normal human being to go and kill other human beings without dehumanising the purported enemy?
> 
> ...



I had occasion to ask my self the same question many years ago, my older brother had to put his name into the Vietnam lottery, we talked about him being called up and what he would do.
It isn't an easy question and in reality we decided if the war came here we would fight, if we had to go to some godforsaken place and fight for god knows what, we would go bush.  
Fortunately he wasn't called up and we contained our fighting to the pub..


----------



## wayneL (21 December 2020)

sptrawler said:


> I had occasion to ask my self the same question many years ago, my older brother had to put his name into the Vietnam lottery, we talked about him being called up and what he would do.
> It isn't an easy question and in reality we decided if the war came here we would fight, if we had to go to some godforsaken place and fight for god knows what, we would go bush.
> Fortunately he wasn't called up and we contained our fighting to the pub..



I can only repeat that I consider myself *very blessed never to have had to have been in that situation.

Curiously, I find far more hills to die on now, at age 59, then when I was, ”Only 19”.


----------



## rederob (21 December 2020)

In modern times Israel and the USA have made shooting the messenger an artform, along with prosecuting anyone finding evidence.
Australia recently did the same with raids on journalists and the media.
There is also a stark contrast to what happens in the fog of war as distinct from the clear light of day where combat soldiers know full well what the Geneva Convention allows and what it does not.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2020)

rederob said:


> In modern times Israel and the USA have made shooting the messenger an artform, along with prosecuting anyone finding evidence.
> Australia recently did the same with raids on journalists and the media.
> There is also a stark contrast to what happens in the fog of war as distinct from the clear light of day where combat soldiers know full well what the Geneva Convention allows and what it does not.




Good to have you back. 

Not to mention the trial of David McBride which should now be dropped.


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

rederob said:


> There is also a stark contrast to what happens in the fog of war as distinct from the clear light of day where combat soldiers know full well what the Geneva Convention allows and what it does not.



So it is o.k, as long as the rules allow some killing of civilians, but not other killing of civilians?
I suppose that covers unavoidable killings due to missile and bomb drops, as opposed to avoidable killings where it is on the ground up close. 
By the way, never realised you had been away Rob. Did Donald let you go? 😂


----------



## macca (21 December 2020)

sptrawler said:


> So it is o.k, as long as the rules allow some killing of civilians, but not other killing of civilians?
> I suppose that covers unavoidable killings due to missile and bomb drops, as opposed to avoidable killings where it is on the ground up close.
> By the way, never realised you had been away Rob. Did Donald let you go? 😂




When someone has been on patrol in hostile territory for a week, not knowing who they can trust, all the time knowing that hidden in amongst the false smiles there are people waiting to plant IEDs on paths.

When things go bad some are going to over react and shoot the wrong person, that is bad.

In the meantime, in a nice safe base many K's from danger, an officer orders a drone pilot to fly and bomb a village that is hosting or is captured by hostiles.

Civilians die, one kills 2 or 3 people who are then claimed to be friendly, the other kills 50 who were captives or hosts, both are bad.


----------



## rederob (21 December 2020)

sptrawler said:


> So it is o.k, as long as the rules allow some killing of civilians, but not other killing of civilians?
> I suppose that covers unavoidable killings due to missile and bomb drops, as opposed to avoidable killings where it is on the ground up close.



Many tools of war continue to be indiscriminate, as in tens of millions of unexploded land mines today still scattered across former conflict zones.
While the Geneva Convention legitimises killing in times of war, it sanctions clearly avoidable events through war crime prosecutions.  If you watched the link from Assange's Wikileak you will know the 8 Iraqis were killed on false pretenses, seemingly as sport.  
As wars are not moral activities, the Geneva Convention sets out "rules" so that those in the armed services do not regard themselves as wanton killers, and cannot be seen that way by the nations they serve.


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

rederob said:


> Many tools of war continue to be indiscriminate, as in tens of millions of unexploded land mines today still scattered across former conflict zones.
> While the Geneva Convention legitimises killing in times of war, it sanctions clearly avoidable events through war crime prosecutions.  If you watched the link from Assange's Wikileak you will know the 8 Iraqis were killed on false pretenses, seemingly as sport.
> As wars are not moral activities, the Geneva Convention sets out "rules" so that those in the armed services do not regard themselves as wanton killers, and cannot be seen that way by the nations they serve.



Does the Geneva convention mention anything about wearing a uniform?
During the war, if a soldier was captured not wearing a uniform, they could be shot as a spy or resistance militia?

With regard unexploded land mines, IMO we should start DNA testing them and jailing soldiers for littering or terrorist activities, for not picking them up when they left.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2020)

sptrawler said:


> During the war, if a soldier was captured not wearing a uniform, they could be shot as a spy or resistance militia?




So who bears the burden of proof as to whether someone in civilian clothes is a spy ?


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> So who bears the burden of proof as to whether someone in civilian clothes is a spy ?



Therein lies the problem, how does the soldier dropped behind enemy lines work it out, if the enemy doesn't wear a uniform.
Other than respond to cues and training, it would be very difficult, if that isn't adequate they shouldn't be dropped into volatile situations IMO.
Easy answer, use drones, problem solved?


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Therein lies the problem, how does the soldier dropped behind enemy lines work it out, if the enemy doesn't wear a uniform.
> Other than respond to cues and training, it would be very difficult, if that isn't adequate they shouldn't be dropped into volatile situations IMO.
> Easy answer, use drones, problem solved?




The Americans had the same problem in Vietnam.

This is how they dealt with it.









						Mỹ Lai massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> The Americans had the same problem in Vietnam.
> 
> This is how they dealt with it.
> 
> ...



Or Japan?








						Bangka Island massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Or Russia?








						Nemmersdorf massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Sounds like the U.K might have a similar issue?








						Did UK Special Forces execute unarmed civilians?
					

New evidence suggests some of the UK's most elite troops had a policy of killing unarmed men.



					www.bbc.com
				




Yep, trying to run wars and claim you are doing it humanely, is extremely difficult to sell IMO.


----------



## macca (21 December 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> The Americans had the same problem in Vietnam.
> 
> This is how they dealt with it.
> 
> ...




I know some guys who were in Vietnam and they say the biggest problem was the lack of uniforms on the enemy.

In both World Wars soldiers could easily identify the enemy and act accordingly, any civilians could be assumed to be friendly when in France etc

In Vietnam it was the uncertainty and fact that any civilian could have a bomb or such that caused so much mental stress.

Obviously the disgusting treatment that some of them got when they came home did not help either


----------



## moXJO (22 December 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Good to have you back.
> 
> Not to mention the trial of David McBride which should now be dropped.



McBride wanted the opposite of what happened.

*Over two deployments to Afghanistan in 2011 and 2013, he became convinced the war was so dictated by political imperatives in Canberra - especially the desire to avoid civilian casualties - that it became impossible for Australian soldiers to do their jobs.

At the centre of his complaint lies a 2013 Defence directive to Australian soldiers stating they needed a high degree of confidence that anyone they fired upon was "directly participating in hostilities". If not, a soldier could be "exposed to criminal and disciplinary liability, including potentially the war crime of murder", according to the ABC's reports on the documents McBride leaked.*


His argument was: 

Afghanistan had been politicised to the point that soldiers were at risk in engagement. Politicians were overly concerned with civilian deaths. McBride suggested to pull all troops out of the country because what was the point of being there under those circumstances and risks. Troops were in danger of dying.

It wasn't his intention (from what I know) for the investigation to play out as it did. We had media hamming that up. 

I have no doubt some of the allegations are true. Australia has a long history of breaking the rules. SAS should absolutely have known better. It will take years to recover from the actions of those that did it. But who knows what really went on.


----------



## satanoperca (22 December 2020)

macca said:


> I know some guys who were in Vietnam and they say the biggest problem was the lack of uniforms on the enemy.
> 
> In both World Wars soldiers could easily identify the enemy and act accordingly, any civilians could be assumed to be friendly when in France etc
> 
> ...



This is interesting, we invade a country and we ask/request that the defenders of that country can wear a uniform so we can identify them against the civilians.

We should never ever never blame our soldiers after returning from war, they do request to go to war, our pollies send them there.


----------



## IFocus (22 December 2020)

Join the army go to exotic places and meet different cultures....then kill them. An old joke.

I feel for the SAS troops on the ground, not one senior commander or bureaucrat or politician will get fired for sending those guys on a ridiculous numbers of rotations and keeping them in the field for so long.

The SAS culture certainly fell apart in some quarters, executing captured unnamed combatants or civilian's while being filmed points to extreme breakdown of basic care and discipline.

How there are not officers (junior and senior)line up for court martial for not knowing or sorting the above out is beyond me.

Roberts situation is problematic, I hope he can be cleared if not guilty proving that maybe difficult.


----------



## macca (22 December 2020)

satanoperca said:


> This is interesting, we invade a country and we ask/request that the defenders of that country can wear a uniform so we can identify them against the civilians.
> 
> We should never ever never blame our soldiers after returning from war, they do request to go to war, our pollies send them there.




I assume you are trolling but as we both know we did not invade Vietnam, we were asked to go there by the USA and they were asked to go there by the Vietnamese Government to help fight the NVA


----------



## rederob (22 December 2020)

macca said:


> I assume you are trolling but as we both know we did not invade Vietnam, we were asked to go there by the USA and they were asked to go there by the Vietnamese Government to help fight the NVA



The libraries of information and media available about the "Vietnam War" (which the Vietnamese actually call "The American War") have no request from the South Vietnamese government to the USA, and nor was it acceptable for the USA to invite Australia into a war in a different sovereign nation.
What is most interesting about this war was the role the media played - especially photo journalists - in shaping public opinion:





This war was the first to be fought and lost in front of our TVs in the living room, so nowadays governments are careful to choreograph and curate what we see.


----------



## satanoperca (22 December 2020)

macca said:


> I assume you are trolling but as we both know we did not invade Vietnam, we were asked to go there by the USA and they were asked to go there by the Vietnamese Government to help fight the NVA



Go and spend time in North Vietnam, they will beg to differ.


----------



## bellenuit (22 December 2020)

It's amazing what threats of legal action can do. Fox issued a similar retraction a few days ago.

[ICODE<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Right-wing media outlet Newsmax has made a lengthy statement &#39;clarifying&#39; claims made on-air about alleged US election fraud by voting machine companies Smartmatic and Dominion. <a href="https://t.co/udm8v1gUKv">pic.twitter.com/udm8v1gUKv</a></p>&mdash; SBS News (@SBSNews) <a href="">December 22, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>[/ICODE]


----------



## bellenuit (22 December 2020)




----------



## satanoperca (22 December 2020)

bellenuit said:


> It's amazing what threats of legal action can do. Fox issued a similar retraction a few days ago.
> 
> [ICODE<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Right-wing media outlet Newsmax has made a lengthy statement &#39;clarifying&#39; claims made on-air about alleged US election fraud by voting machine companies Smartmatic and Dominion. <a href="https://t.co/udm8v1gUKv">pic.twitter.com/udm8v1gUKv</a></p>&mdash; SBS News (@SBSNews) <a href="">December 22, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>[/ICODE]




Quick cover your arse, before you are sued.

Talk about those thinking there is a deep state or a conspiracy with news media, those are the same people who created it. 

What a joke and the joke is on many who have posted here.


----------



## moXJO (23 December 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Go and spend time in North Vietnam, they will beg to differ.



Well they lead re-educated the South Vietnamese. When we pulled out a lot of them were done. You think they floated over on boats for fun.


----------



## moXJO (23 December 2020)

Wait, are you lot shilling for Smartmatic

That company is dodgy as all hell and has had issues in a few countries. Don't start trying to dress them up. 

The only thing they could pin on a lawsuit is that they didn't rig the election because only California would use them. Maybe a few other states but it was only a low number.

All the other rumours are right up there.


----------



## sptrawler (1 September 2021)

Really at a time like this, does this really need national coverage? Or is it bordering on news based advertising? Only my thoughts.
It must be terrible for the family, but did we need the name of the funeral director? Not only once, but twice.
Do companies pay for news content? Or is news based on its social content? When does news become newsworthy?
The news media IMO, will go the way of the weekly magazines and the dodo's, eventually people will have to pay for content then we will see who is swimming naked, when the tide goes out.
It will be the only plus with the NBN IMO.








						'So hard to watch': Grieving woman locked out of cemetery in lockdown
					

An Instagram video shows how devastating it is to lose a loved one during lockdown, when gathering for funerals is not permitted.




					au.news.yahoo.com
				



From the article:
New Zealand-based Tipene Funerals shared an emotional video to social media on Tuesday of a grieving woman in traditional Tongan attire at the gates of a cemetery, as the hearse drives through.

Tipene Funerals said as the gates close at the cemetery, staff feel the "pōuri" or sadness for the grieving loved ones and they cry on their behalf during the burial.


----------



## sptrawler (2 September 2021)

The last couple of weeks.








						After last year's short, sharp recession, Australia is in a 'profound' downturn facing a harder recovery
					

Last year's recession may have been the sharpest since at least the Great Depression, but this year's lockdown-driven downturn may well prove to do a lot more lasting damage to the economy, writes David Taylor.




					www.abc.net.au
				












						Morrison’s hidden recession
					

Although not official, Australia is currently in a recession. The reasons for this are almost wholly due to the decision-making of the Morrison and Berejiklian governments.




					www.thesaturdaypaper.com.au
				




Then today.








						We're not in recession now? Here's what today's GDP figures mean
					

Today's GDP data show Australia's economy was on the path to recovery until NSW lost control of the virus.




					www.abc.net.au
				




Even if your clock is broken, it is right twice every day. The media is way too Sydney focused, just because the journo's are doing it tough in lockdown, doesn't mean Australia isn't doing o.k. Journo's don't dig up iron ore. lol


----------



## sptrawler (4 November 2021)

@rederob you know how I go on about the media and their pizz poor form in the name of a story and you think i'm obsessed,  another classic today. 🤣









						Seven could face hefty legal bill after wrongfully identifying man over Cleo abduction
					

A Seven West media platform has apologised for wrongfully identifying an Aboriginal man as the 36-year-old suspect in custody over the alleged abduction of Cleo Smith.




					www.smh.com.au
				



From the article:
A man wrongfully identified by a Seven West media platform as the suspect in custody over the abduction of Cleo Smith could sue the conglomerate for more than $400,000, according to a media lawyer and commercial litigator.

Around midday on Wednesday, 7NEWS.com.au published an article online with two images of a person they wrongfully identified as the 36-year-old Carnarvon man West Australian Police had taken into custody hours earlier.


----------



## SirRumpole (4 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> @rederob you know how I go on about the media and their pizz poor form in the name of a story and you think i'm obsessed,  another classic today. 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The ABC breathed a sigh of relief it wasn't one of them.


----------



## moXJO (4 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> @rederob you know how I go on about the media and their pizz poor form in the name of a story and you think i'm obsessed,  another classic today. 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how the "moral authority" fingered the wrong 'person of colour'. Speaks volumes of their credentials and credibility.


----------



## sptrawler (4 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> I like how the "moral authority" fingered the wrong 'person of colour'. Speaks volumes of their credentials and credibility.



I don't like swearing, but the media in Australia is a FFing Disgrace IMO, they are the ones with no moral compass, yet demand the highest standard of everyone else.
My rant, I hate the wanklers.


----------



## mullokintyre (22 November 2021)

The MSM consistently miss the important things in world affairs.
How many people were aware that November 19th was World Toilet Day?
Personally, I cleaned both of ours that day, just to do my bit.
A sad reflection on what matters.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (25 November 2021)

At last something positive in the media.








						‘Crisis of trust’: France snubs Australia as it outlines Indo-Pacific vision
					

France is courting Indonesia and has pointedly omitted Australia from its strategy as anger continues to simmer over the cancelled $90b submarines contract.




					www.smh.com.au
				




As though France has a good track record in the Indo Pacific region.


----------



## sptrawler (26 January 2022)

I didn't know whether to put this here, or in the joke thread, the media saying people should show respect.
Weird thing to say, when they haven't shown anybody respect for years, they don't interview people anymore the character assassinate everyone and hound them to death.
Respect is so last century, just drive on a freeway, watch people's behaviour on a train. These days you only have to show respect to young kids in rowdy groups, minority groups and those big enough to thump you. The aged, those in authority and the infirmed are fair game for a bashing. 🤣
Just watch the Australian open, to see how Australian manners have declined, the media cheer on disgraceful behaviour when it is helping Kyrios and Kokkinakas, now the behaviour has flowed over to every game, the crowd pick a favourite and just tear into the opponent it's a very sad situation IMO.








						The Project hosts clash over Grace Tame's divisive act: 'Why should she?'
					

Tensions were palpable on The Project on Tuesday as hosts Carrie Bickmore and Peter van Onselen fought over Grace Tame’s frosty meeting with Scott Morrison. Watch the footage here.




					au.news.yahoo.com
				




_The former Australian of the Year, who is an advocate for sexual assault survivors, appeared visibly uncomfortable when filmed shaking Scott Morrison’s hand at the the 2022 Australian of the Year Finalists Morning Tea at The Lodge in Canberra on Tuesday morning.

While numerous people expressed their delight over Tame’s stern expression, others, including journalist van Onselen, labelled her “childish” and said she should have shown “a bit of respect”_.

IMO it does beg the question why? When was the last time the media showed any respect to any PM, when interviewing them, or even reporting on them?
Like I said the media has made respect so last century and dated.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> IMO it does beg the question why? When was the last time the media showed any respect to any PM, when interviewing them, or even reporting on them?




True, but politicians need to be asked hard questions, and so often the questions get the runaround by media trained politicians who answer questions with their own questions, you know "I think the REAL question is"... blah blah blah. Do such politicians deserve respect ? 

Granted that some reporters think that they themselves are the story and the ruder they are they more attention they get so they can be publicised as "the toughest jouno on tv/radio/social media" etc. I can't stand the self promoting journos like that either, but they are usually easy to pick because they have loud voices and barge their way to the front at Press Conferences.


----------



## sptrawler (26 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> True, but politicians need to be asked hard questions, and so often the questions get the runaround by media trained politicians who answer questions with their own questions, you know "I think the REAL question is"... blah blah blah. Do such politicians deserve respect ?
> 
> Granted that some reporters think that they themselves are the story and the ruder they are they more attention they get so they can be publicised as "the toughest jouno on tv/radio/social media" etc. I can't stand the self promoting journos like that either, but they are usually easy to pick because they have loud voices and barge their way to the front at Press Conferences.



Most media interviews I have watched over the years follow the same format, the interviewer asks a question, if the politician isn't giving the answer or doesn't know the answer, the journo just keeps butting in and re asking the question. 
Most questions are contrived in such a way as to provoke controversy, so that it leads to a further story, the journo's these days may as well not bother with the interview and just read out what they want to hear themselves.
Every P.M since Howard has suffered the same fate, the media makes a sport out of tearing them down, it is cheap cover print.
But my point was, it is funny that a journo says a person should show respect to a P.M, when journo's haven't shown respect to a P.M for years.
It's just my opinion, but I'm starting to see what we used to call common courtesy and respect, is becoming a thing of the past and we are heading down to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## mullokintyre (26 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> True, but politicians need to be asked hard questions, and so often the questions get the runaround by media trained politicians who answer questions with their own questions, you know "I think the REAL question is"... blah blah blah. Do such politicians deserve respect ?
> 
> Granted that some reporters think that they themselves are the story and the ruder they are they more attention they get so they can be publicised as "the toughest jouno on tv/radio/social media" etc. I can't stand the self promoting journos like that either, but they are usually easy to pick because they have loud voices and barge their way to the front at Press Conferences.



You guys have missed the point.
Its not about the media, its about Tame.
Tame showed a lack of Grace.
If she was uncomfortable with meeting the PM she should have just declined the invite.
It was a petulant display , and does her little credit.
Mick


----------



## SirRumpole (26 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Most media interviews I have watched over the years follow the same format, the interviewer asks a question, if the politician isn't giving the answer or doesn't know the answer, the journo just keeps butting in and re asking the question.
> Most questions are contrived in such a way as to provoke controversy, so that it leads to a further story, the journo's these days may as well not bother with the interview and just read out what they want to hear themselves.
> Every P.M since Howard has suffered the same fate, the media makes a sport out of tearing them down, it is cheap cover print.
> But my point was, it is funny that a journo says a person should show respect to a P.M, when journo's haven't shown respect to a P.M for years.
> It's just my opinion, but I'm starting to see what we used to call common courtesy and respect, is becoming a thing of the past and we are heading down to the lowest common denominator.



Respect has to be earned not assumed.  Politicians are essentially our employees and we need to know exactly what they are doing for us and not be fobbed off with non answers.

As for Grace, yes she showed a lack of Grace maybe she should have joined the cancel culture instead


----------



## sptrawler (26 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Respect has to be earned not assumed.  Politicians are essentially our employees and we need to know exactly what they are doing for us and not be fobbed off with non answers.



In theory that is true, however for authority to work, it has to have a degree of underlying built in respect. If it doesn't when a person becomes say a foreman, everyone just tells him to ff of, then once that becomes the norm it is hard to overcome the trend.
If you don't have some form of structured authority, the people become just an unruly mass, rules, discipline and respect are required and believe me I'm the last person I would have thought would say that.
We certainly are heading into different times, some of these futuristic movies that show anarchy running amok, could well happen IMO.
The media is becoming the authority and the carriers of what is perceived to be the "truth", how they use that power is completely up to them.
These days, they can censure who they like, present any article with any bias they like and have the ability to decide what is right and wrong, by only presenting one side.


----------



## moXJO (26 January 2022)

I think she was playing to her base. It's possible she might end up in politics and she is fairly smug with Labor.

She has every right to act how she wants. But given you have access to the PM who seems willing to work with you at some level. It seems a bit of a wasted opportunity to make actual change. A lot of people that hate scomo, would give their right arm to bend the PM's ear. Being able to work together with different political views is essential.

In the end it comes across as an "instagram" moment rather then anything of substance. No one said "Smile". But don't ham it up to play lower end politics.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> I think she was playing to her base. It's possible she might end up in politics and she is fairly smug with Labor.
> 
> She has every right to act how she wants. But given you have access to the PM who seems willing to work with you at some level. It seems a bit of a wasted opportunity to make actual change. A lot of people that hate scomo, would give their right arm to bend the PM's ear. Being able to work together with different political views is essential.
> 
> In the end it comes across as an "instagram" moment rather then anything of substance. No one said "Smile". But don't ham it up to play lower end politics.




I don't think that ScoMo is particularly committed to institutional change.

He once reputedly said to Nick Xenophon that he was "purely transactional", ie you do something and I'll respond. Maybe it was that lack of commitment to any real change that got Grace offside. If so you can't really blame her for not being great pals with him.









						Scott Morrison is 'transactional' and without loyalty to democratic values
					

In Scott Morrison's conviction-free zone, protection of democratic values can be traded for cheers from those who sing your tune.




					thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## moXJO (26 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I don't think that ScoMo is particularly committed to institutional change.
> 
> He once reputedly said to Nick Xenophon that he was "purely transactional", ie you do something and I'll respond. Maybe it was that lack of commitment to any real change that got Grace offside. If so you can't really blame her for not being great pals with him.
> 
> ...



I don't have any problems with the way she treated him, if that's what she wants. I think scomo is a fake PR tosser. Bit of political savvy doesn't go astray though. 

It's now being framed as 'men told her to smile'. When in reality it was more "You don't have to be a dick just for show".
It looked like an amateur attempt of headlining.

Being divisive just brings out haters and morphs an issue. Seems people are just talking about 'Grace Tame'. Not so much what she stands for. Great for likes and such. I'm sure she's gathering her followers. 

But maybe the cogs are turning slow and she's giving the thing a kick.


----------



## sptrawler (26 January 2022)

Spot on @moXJO , you dont get a lot of opportunities in life, seems pointless to waste them.
That was one of her last opportunities as Australian of the year, next time she asks for an audience it will be as Grace an activist for a cause, it will be interesting to see how many politicians will want to meet with her, from either side of politics good manners carries weight IMO.


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2022)

Interesting statement, I don't think it is only men that are rude and ignorant.








						At 50, I finally figured out what Grace Tame knows in her 20s
					

Men are not entitled to our smiling niceness simply because they are men.




					www.smh.com.au
				



From the article:
Here is a life lesson for the young women out there, one that took me a good half century to learn: You do not need to be nice to men who treat you poorly.

When Grace Tame refused to smile at our Prime Minister this week, feminists rightly pointed out that smiling doesn’t start revolutions. But there’s something else that smiling doesn’t do: empower women in relationships.


----------



## moXJO (29 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Interesting statement, I don't think it is only men that are rude and ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sptrawler (29 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> View attachment 136716





Spot on moxjo, right wing loony anti vaxxers, marching in Perth 22 January. They look a dangerous mob of neo nazis. 🤪
The media has sterio typed them though, ant mention now of anti vaxxers marching, conjours up the image of loonies running amok.









						Rowdy protesters gather in CBD to spread anti-vax message
					

A big crowd of noisy protesters have returned to Perth’s CBD to march against COVID-19 vaccines and mandates.




					thewest.com.au
				





From the article:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 January 2022)

I just find that the media is a bully pulpit. 

gg


----------



## moXJO (30 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Spot on moxjo, right wing loony anti vaxxers, marching in Perth 22 January. They look a dangerous mob of neo nazis. 🤪
> The media has sterio typed them though, ant mention now of anti vaxxers marching, conjours up the image of loonies running amok.
> 
> 
> ...




You should see what they are saying about Canadian truckers:

_The ‘Freedom Convoy’ is nothing but a vehicle for the far-right,” according to the Canadian Anti-Hate Network, a non-profit that monitors hate groups. “They say it is about truckers … but if you look at its organizers and promoters, you’ll find Islamophobia, antisemitism, racism, and incitements to violence.”_


----------



## The Triangle (30 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> You should see what they are saying about Canadian truckers:
> 
> _The ‘Freedom Convoy’ is nothing but a vehicle for the far-right,” according to the Canadian Anti-Hate Network, a non-profit that monitors hate groups. “They say it is about truckers … but if you look at its organizers and promoters, you’ll find Islamophobia, antisemitism, racism, and incitements to violence.”_



Was just watching a few videos.  All perfectly normal people being interviewed who were all just sick of mandates, don't even think they had any anti-vaxxers.   One journalist actually suggested Russia might be involved because Canada supports Ukraine.   And I thought the ABC was bad...  









						Media floats Russia theory for Canadian trucker protest
					

Canadian broadcaster CBC says Russia may be behind trucker convoy that descended on Ottawa in protest over Covid-19 rules




					www.rt.com


----------



## sptrawler (30 January 2022)

The media IMO, is out of control, there are no checks and balances any more, they self censure.


----------



## sptrawler (2 February 2022)

And people talk about the wages tradies are on, I mean really, these people tell everyone over the air how tough things are. 🤪 

Sacked Mooney sues Triple M for $1m-plus​Former Triple M Sydney breakfast host Lawrence Mooney is seeking damages after his $83,333 a month contract with Triple M ended 13 months early.


----------



## Investoradam (2 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Spot on moxjo, right wing loony anti vaxxers, marching in Perth 22 January. They look a dangerous mob of neo nazis. 🤪
> The media has sterio typed them though, ant mention now of anti vaxxers marching, conjours up the image of loonies running amok.
> 
> 
> ...



The irony is you get the useful idiots Antifa there chanting there usual parrot lines to a bewildered bunch of Asian, Indian, middle eastern multicultural crowd. With  the on lookers looking rather confused


----------



## sptrawler (2 February 2022)

Investoradam said:


> The irony is you get the useful idiots Antifa there chanting there usual parrot lines to a bewildered bunch of Asian, Indian, middle eastern multicultural crowd. With  the on lookers looking rather confused



They all just looked like normal law abiding family people, who were peacefully complaining to me, but the media see it as a big crowed of rowdy protestors.
If they had been setting fire to stuff in the name of climate change, or BLM, it would be angry activists march because of Govt inaction over their concerns.


----------



## Investoradam (3 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> They all just looked like normal law abiding family people, who were peacefully complaining to me, but the media see it as a big crowed of rowdy protestors.



the extremest you mean?


sptrawler said:


> If they had been setting fire to stuff in the name of climate change, or BLM, it would be angry activists march because of Govt inaction over their concerns.



aren't those the peaceful protesters?


----------



## Investoradam (3 February 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I just find that the media is a bully pulpit.
> 
> gg



rubbish lefties?

the so called free speech crusaders


----------



## sptrawler (3 February 2022)

The media stirring up trouble? A two weeks is a long time in the media, guess they can't help themselves. 
Trouble making mischief? Poor reporting? Or does someone want Langer's job? 
January 16th








						Players 'absolutely love' Langer: Cummins
					

Pat Cummins is keen to have clarity on Justin Langer's contract status beyond this summer's Ashes, insisting Australia's...




					www.begadistrictnews.com.au
				




February 3rd








						Cummins fails to endorse Langer before crucial board meeting
					

The Test captain Pat Cummins again failed to give Justin Langer his backing to continue as coach of Australia before Friday’s key board meeting.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## Investoradam (9 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Spot on moxjo, right wing loony anti vaxxers, marching in Perth 22 January. They look a dangerous mob of neo nazis. 🤪
> The media has sterio typed them though, ant mention now of anti vaxxers marching, conjours up the image of loonies running amok.
> 
> 
> ...



you mean those leftists!
i mean anti fascist anti large corporate and totalitarian government mandates !

your a bit lost and confused dude?


----------



## sptrawler (10 February 2022)

I'm not sure Grace Tame, is using her current influence with the media, to her own advantage.


PM calls on Grace Tame to name institution behind phone call​_Prime Minister Scott Morrison is calling on Grace Tame to name the institution behind the threatening phone call the 2021 Australian of the Year said she received, citing the Australia Day Council’s denial.

He has told Parliament the government would be “pleased to pursue the matter” if provided with more information and has said he has personally “made no criticism of Ms Tame, her statements or her actions”.

He said Ms Tame had declined to name the person who called her to urge her not to make future criticisms of the PM, “I would at least invite her to name the institution”.

“If anyone has any information on that I would encourage them to bring it forward so the matter can be properly addressed,” Mr Morrison said.

On Wednesday the National Australia Day Council denied having “threatening” conversations with Grace Tame after the 2021 Australian of the Year said a senior member of a government-funded organisation had urged her to refrain from criticising Prime Minister Scott Morrison.

Mr Morrison hit out at the unnamed person who Ms Tame claimed spoke to her last August, calling on them to apologise for their “unacceptable” behaviour while insisting he was not aware of any moves to silence her.

Ms Tame said she received “a threatening phone call” from a senior member of a government-funded organisation on August 17 last year asking her not to say anything damning about the Prime Minister in the lead-up to the next Australian of the Year awards._


----------



## mullokintyre (10 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I'm not sure Grace Tame, is using her current influence with the media, to her own advantage.
> 
> 
> PM calls on Grace Tame to name institution behind phone call​_Prime Minister Scott Morrison is calling on Grace Tame to name the institution behind the threatening phone call the 2021 Australian of the Year said she received, citing the Australia Day Council’s denial.
> ...



Its so easy to cast aspersions then refuse to name names.
It means that pretty much every org funded by the government has to put up their hand and deny it was them.
Why would she not name the person who made the call?
Unlike PVO who got stuff about Morrison from a third party, she does not need any permissions.
She is using the media to create  a profile so she will get some nice cushy job offers, maybe eventually a seat in parliament somewhere.
But you can bet it won't be on the conservative side of politics.
As for Brittany Higgins, the lawyer defending her alleged rapist will be recording all the statements made by her and everyone else about the alleged rape, and stack them up in front of a judge suggesting that there is no chance he will get a fair trial, as even Scomo in his haste to say sorry has effectively declared the bloke guilty.

Mick


----------



## sptrawler (10 February 2022)

Investoradam said:


> you mean those leftists!
> i mean anti fascist anti large corporate and totalitarian government mandates !
> 
> your a bit lost and confused dude?



It was tongue in cheek, obviously missed the mark, an attempt at subtle sarcasm that was obviously a complete failure.. 🤣


----------



## sptrawler (10 February 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Its so easy to cast aspersions then refuse to name names.
> It means that pretty much every org funded by the government has to put up their hand and deny it was them.
> Why would she not name the person who made the call?
> Unlike PVO who got stuff about Morrison from a third party, she does not need any permissions.
> ...



I think she is making herself look like a loose cannon, she will be seen as too much of a liability for most IMO, way too much shooting from the lip.
Sad really, she has been able to open a lot of doors in the past year, hopefully they don't all slam shut on her this year.


----------



## The Triangle (12 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I think she is making herself look like a loose cannon, she will be seen as too much of a liability for most IMO, way too much shooting from the lip.
> Sad really, she has been able to open a lot of doors in the past year, hopefully they don't all slam shut on her this year.



Hope all those doors do slam shut.  She's got a great platform to do something but she and the media are completely wasting it.   I agree with the above posts, seems like she's just itching for an Oprah interview.  Wouldn't it be nice if there was a Grace Tame story where it chronicled how she was out at schools talking to young kids about how to identify and avoid pedos rather than all the reasons she doesn't like Scomo?  

So much for fighting for those who are threatened and abused.....    The MSM need to stop covering her.  Go back to bindi irwin and rebel wilson as story fillers.


----------



## Humid (12 February 2022)

Blokesworld.....try speaking to some women
And not your boomer wives lol


----------



## sptrawler (19 February 2022)

Humid said:


> Blokesworld.....try speaking to some women
> And not your boomer wives lol



Why is that?
Grace is blowing up the ones who built her up, welcome to the real World, today's media. You're only as good as your last headline.
So she has gone from side sneers, to bong hugging, a week is a long time in the media cycle.

Lucky us boomers have a grasp on reality, unlike you blokesworld... dudes lol.









						‘I’d be lying if I said it didn’t let me down’: Grace Tame slams media outlets in open letter
					

The former Australian of the Year and child abuse survivor has called out media outlets that published an old photograph of her with a bong.




					www.smh.com.au
				



From the article:
_Activist and former Australian of the Year Grace Tame has accused Australian media outlets of attempting to discredit her by publishing an old photograph where she is pictured with a water pipe, colloquially known as a bong, as a 19-year-old.
Tame published an open letter on Twitter on Saturday afternoon to say she felt the coverage of the 2014 photo taken from a now-deleted Instagram post on her account had let her down, not only as an individual but as an advocate for the survivor community._


----------



## Humid (19 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Why is that?
> Grace is blowing up the ones who built her up, welcome to the real World, today's media. You're only as good as your last headline.
> So she has gone from side sneers, to bong hugging, a week is a long time in the media cycle.
> 
> ...



Purple rinse brigade with a dried arrangement


----------



## sptrawler (19 February 2022)

Humid said:


> Purple rinse brigade with a dried arrangement



Ah yes, but it's not often we're wrong and we were right again.
Shows you still need a few more years on the clock, before you will have valued judgement.
Like we said, Grace had every opportunity to make a difference, but like most of the younger generation, they shoot from the lip.


----------



## Humid (19 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Ah yes, but it's not often we're wrong and we were right again.
> Shows you still need a few more years on the clock, before you will have valued judgement.
> Like we said, Grace had every opportunity to make a difference, but like most of the younger generation, they shoot from the lip.



The sad part is you don't realise how out of touch you are


----------



## sptrawler (19 February 2022)

Humid said:


> The sad part is you don't realise how out of touch you are



That's a laugh, coming from someone, who still can't string a sentence together.
Yet still tries to come over as having a brain.

For example:


Humid said:


> The sad part is you don't realise how out of touch you are



Should read:


Humid said:


> The sad part is, you don't realise, how out of touch you are.



The fact is, your too lazy to use punctuation.
Lazy being the operative word, as it probably permeates, through your whole persona. 
You will be able to use that, as an exercise in English, on your next swing. 🤣

By the way, how sexist is it, that you denigrate Boomer wives? You really do need to look in a mirror son, before you end up in manure.
I'm sure HR in the mining companies wouldn't want to hear your quote:
"Blokesworld.....*try speaking to some women
And not your boomer wives lol"*

As the management are probably married to boomer wives, Tutt, Tutt. 

And you say I'm out of touch, obviously no mirrors in your house, FW.🤪

Your stupidity is boundless, yet you continue to put it on display, amazing the perception the younger generation have of themselves.
10  out of 10 for arrogance @Humid , aptly supported by you ignorance. 

But as I was sponsored to come here to help further Australia's fortunes, I will persevere and try my utmost, to drag you out of the mire of literal ignorance you find yourself in, as we have said the education system has a lot to answer for . 🤣


----------



## Humid (20 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> That's a laugh, coming from someone, who still can't string a sentence together.
> Yet still tries to come over as having a brain.
> 
> For example:
> ...



ok boomer


----------



## Humid (20 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The fact is, your too lazy to use punctuation.



Classic yore lol


----------



## sptrawler (15 April 2022)

Looks like the 'big red panic button' has been pushed, there are some that are worried they may lose control of the stage. 🤣
Oh Wow, if you think you are getting misinformation now, wait until someone else owns it, what a hoot.🥳
As though it isn't a raging fire of misinformation now, jeez these people need to get a grip.









						Musk, the professional agitator, will make Twitter a worse place
					

If you think Twitter is a bin fire now, a successful takeover by Elon Musk could turn it into a raging inferno of misinformation.




					www.theage.com.au
				



From the article:
If you think Twitter is a bin fire now, a successful takeover by Elon Musk could turn it into a raging inferno of misinformation, and spark an even bigger tussle with regulators.


----------



## sptrawler (18 April 2022)

A good article that touches on the state of our media.








						Focus on gaffes misses the real issues
					

Political journalism is not, or should not be, like sport reporting.




					www.theage.com.au
				



From the article:
There is something inherently crazy-making about political journalism in the fever of an election campaign. The journalists spin a narrative and by doing so alter the reality on which they report.

Or do they?
It is almost too obvious to need stating, but the democratic purpose of an election campaign is to display and test the policies and capacities of competing candidates and their parties, to help voters make a choice.
And the purpose of political journalism is to help this process.

Political journalism is not, or should not be, like sport reporting.
So how are we to understand these phrases, lifted from the work of some of our leading political journalists over the last week, including some in this newspaper? There has been much commentary on who “won” the first week of the campaign, and who was “match fit” and who did or did not “drop the ball”.
Then there is the journalistic speculation on whether a gaffe – such as Albanese’s admittedly extraordinary failure to call employment figures to mind – will dominate the campaign, without any acknowledgement that journalists themselves largely determine this.
The opinion polls were uniformly inaccurate at the last federal election, and nobody is really sure that the problems have been fixed, yet their publication steers the dialogue.
What does it mean to say, as several political journalists did this week, that Scott Morrison is a better campaigner than he is prime minister?

If that is true, then surely it is the job of journalists to narrow the gap between those phenomena. If the campaign is not reflecting the quality of the prime minister, and the alternative prime minister, then that’s a problem, and an implicit journalistic failure.

One of the best sources of data on how Australians consume news is the annual report from the News and Media Research Centre at the University of Canberra. It shows only 13 per cent of Australians are paying for a news service – considerably lower than the global average of 17 per cent. Political journalism that is published behind paywalls is no longer really mass media. It informs an elite.
To the extent it trickles through to the majority, it is through influencing the free-to-air outlets where most Australians get their news.

Twenty-three per cent of news media users say social media is their main source of news – and mostly not the accounts of mainstream media and professional journalists. This is fast increasing, across all age groups.
Loading


----------



## SirRumpole (18 April 2022)

sptrawler said:


> A good article that touches on the state of our media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent article , pretty spot on. Go for sensationalism, forget the real issues, it's been typical of the Murdoch media but it seems to be spreading.

Looks like The Age is open minded enough to print some self criticism, good on them.


----------



## sptrawler (20 April 2022)

Another own goal by the media.
Did Morrison give himself the name "Scott from marketing"? Now all of a sudden giving people nicknames is out of order, I just wish they media would stay on one narrative then people could adjust. 🤣









						Scott Morrison slammed over 'Trump-like' press conference tactic
					

Handing out nicknames to the opposition does not bode well for the prime minister, one expert has warned.




					au.news.yahoo.com
				




Prime Minister Scott Morrison has seemingly picked up a thing or two from former US President Donald Trump and given the Shadow Treasurer a new nickname.

A petty back-and-forth between the nation's two major parties has seen Shadow Treasurer Jim Chalmers copping the nickname 'Sneaky Jim', prompting one expert to call for an end to the Kardashian-style performances.


----------



## mullokintyre (20 April 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Excellent article , pretty spot on. Go for sensationalism, forget the real issues, it's been typical of the Murdoch media but it seems to be spreading.
> 
> Looks like The Age is open minded enough to print some self criticism, good on them.



Ah, the media talking about the media.
Its always someone else in the media thats the problem.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (22 April 2022)

Is it just me that thinks that the commercial breaks are getting longer and more ads are getting squeezed in


----------



## sptrawler (3 May 2022)

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/latest-news/online-media-fuelling-divisions-global-tensions-report/news-story/eba623d8d9f1de6bfc28fecba3c8a10b
		

Reporters Without Borders said democratic societies are increasingly fractured by social media spreading disinformation and more opinion media pursuing a so-called "Fox News model", referring to the controversial right-wing television network in the United States.

"Polarisation on these two levels is fuelling increased tension," Reporters Without Borders, widely known by its French acronym RSF, said in a five-page summary.
The situation is "very bad" in a record 28 countries, according to this year's ranking of 180 countries and regions based on the degree of freedom enjoyed by journalists.

Russia (155th) and ally Belarus (153rd) were also on its red list of the most repressive.

Nordic countries Norway, Denmark and Sweden again topped the index, serving as a democratic models "where freedom of expression flourishes".

But it noted "oligarchs still own or control the media" in both.

That trend was even starker in "illiberal democracies" such as Poland (66th), a European Union country where suppression of independent media was also noted by RSF.

This year's listing was developed with a new methodology redefining press freedom and using five new indicators -- political context, legal framework, economic context, sociocultural context, and security -- to reflect its "complexity".


----------



## basilio (9 May 2022)

In the thread on the Ukraine war there have been a number of posts from Beau of the Fifth Column.

I have to say I was impressed with his style and content.  Seemed to know his onions.
I checked out his you tube website and was even more impressed with the range and depth of his conversations.
IMV well worth checking out.



			https://www.youtube.com/user/unvoicedproject


----------



## sptrawler (11 May 2022)

It's good to see the media telling the media they are talking crap, pot and kettle comes to mind. 🤣 

Wilkinson hits out at ‘trashy media gossip’​The Project co-host Lisa Wilkinson has criticised magazine publications for publishing stories about her while praising women including Grace Tame and Magda Szubanski for standing up for themselves.


----------



## sptrawler (13 May 2022)

Another classic from the media IMO.
Is anyone forcing the parents to send the kids to that school? and if they are paying for the kids to go to that school, isn't it because they are happy with the way it is run.
If they aren't happy with the way it is run, send the kids to another school, maybe a Government school. 
​https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...uried-after-gym-shooting-20220513-p5al3h.html
Education​‘Goes against our beliefs’: Parents and church clash over private school values​While parents pay $30,000 a year or more for their children to go to Anglican schools, the ultimate decisions about how the schools are run, lie not with them, but with the church.


----------



## rederob (13 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Another classic from the media IMO.
> Is anyone forcing the parents to send the kids to that school? and if they are paying for the kids to go to that school, isn't it because they are happy with the way it is run.
> If they aren't happy with the way it is run, send the kids to another school, maybe a Government school.
> ​https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...uried-after-gym-shooting-20220513-p5al3h.html
> Education​‘Goes against our beliefs’: Parents and church clash over private school values​While parents pay $30,000 a year or more for their children to go to Anglican schools, the ultimate decisions about how the schools are run, lie not with them, but with the church.



I think your concern is poorly placed.
Try *this* instead.
And remember that St Catherine's got over $60M from St Malcolm Turncoat to build a school hall in 2016. 

On top of this we have a PM hoping to enshrine religious discrimination into planned legislation.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 May 2022)

rederob said:


> I think your concern is poorly placed.
> Try *this* instead.
> And remember that St Catherine's got over $60M from St Malcolm Turncoat to build a school hall in 2016.
> 
> On top of this we have a PM hoping to enshrine religious discrimination into planned legislation.




Interesting that Labor has said nix about this.

But Albo is a Catholic after all. 

The Pope has got his hooks in everywhere.


----------



## sptrawler (13 May 2022)

rederob said:


> I think your concern is poorly placed.



It isn't a concern, it is an observation of a poorly worded headline.


----------



## rederob (13 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> It isn't a concern, it is an observation of a poorly worded headline.



Given the content was consistent with the headline I think you have the wrong article.
Anyway, headlines are notorious for selling a story rather than enlightenment.
You deserve a special thread at ASF for your media concerns.  Most young people are tapped into social media for the reasons you are often yabbering on about.


----------



## sptrawler (13 May 2022)

rederob said:


> Given the content was consistent with the headline I think you have the wrong article.
> Anyway, headlines are notorious for selling a story rather than enlightenment.
> You deserve a special thread at ASF for your media concerns.  Most young people are tapped into social media for the reasons you are often yabbering on about.



There is a very good reason for that, the media is hopeless.
Lisa Wilkinson upset because the media trash talks her, yet she makes her living on a chat show, which on ocassions does the same.
The headline about the school infered that the people who pay the fees should have a say in how the school is run, when in reality if the people dont like how the school is run dont pay the money and use another school.
If that was a representation of the article, it was a poorly written headline, or it was a deceptive headline.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> There is a very good reason for that, the media is hopeless.




So is the majority of social media, this site excepted.


----------



## rederob (13 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> There is a very good reason for that, the media is hopeless.



I guess a lot depends on what and where you quote from.
We have folk here that prefer tweets.
Then we have those who quote absolute bunkum and proven falsehoods, time and again.
I scroll through various MSM sites to see what's happening each day, and seldom read whole articles.
However, if I ever want something more in depth I can usually find cross coverages via Google/DuckDuckGo or YouTube.
I enjoy the Bolt Report for sheer entertainment...  the man is a total drongo!


----------



## sptrawler (13 May 2022)

rederob said:


> I guess a lot depends on what and where you quote from.
> We have folk here that prefer tweets.
> Then we have those who quote absolute bunkum and proven falsehoods, time and again.
> I scroll through various MSM sites to see what's happening each day, and seldom read whole articles.
> ...



As with most perceptions, people read and accept what most aligns with their own beliefs, whether it is right or wrong is mostly subjective.
There will be just as many people think Bolt is a guru as think he is a drongo.
I have never watched him so I dont have an opinion of him.


----------



## rederob (13 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> There will be just as many people think Bolt is a guru as think he is a drongo.



Yep, and they don't believe in climate change, vaxxing, gay marriage or that Biden won the election.


----------



## sptrawler (13 May 2022)

rederob said:


> Yep, and they don't believe in climate change, vaxxing, gay marriage or that Biden won the election.



That's just stereotyping them because you disagree with them. Your making the assumption that everything you believe in is right and everything Bolt belives in is wrong, that is flawed reasoning.


----------



## rederob (13 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> That's just stereotyping them because you disagree with them. Your making the assumption that everything you believe in is right and everything Bolt belives in is wrong, that is flawed reasoning.



You mean Bolt ignores science, social progress, and facts don't you?  
I am not assuming these things so it's not a matter of opinion or stereotyping at all.
On top of all that he's a *proven *racist!
Finding a drongo was never made easier.


----------



## sptrawler (13 May 2022)

rederob said:


> You mean Bolt ignores science, social progress, and facts don't you?
> I am not assuming these things so it's not a matter of opinion or stereotyping at all.
> On top of all that he's a *proven *racist!
> Finding a drongo was never made easier.



And everyone speaks so well of us. Lol
Like I've said before, I'm not so invested in my own opinion, that I feel I have to change or deride everyone elses. Lol


----------



## rederob (14 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> And everyone speaks so well of us. Lol
> Like I've said before, I'm not so invested in my own opinion, that I feel I have to change or deride everyone elses. Lol



How is a proof of racism an opinion?
And how are Bolt's views consistent with climate science?
On Gay Marriage Bolt has not changed his views with society which voted in favour of marriage equality.
On covid matters Murdoch media quietly removed the Bolt Report's incriminating - ie conspiracies and falsehoods -  uploads from the media.
The man is very much a case of pinning the tale on a donkey.
You need to work out the difference between an opinion and a fact if you are going to rail against the media, as that seems to be your problem.


----------



## sptrawler (14 May 2022)

rederob said:


> How is a proof of racism an opinion?
> And how are Bolt's views consistent with climate science?
> On Gay Marriage Bolt has not changed his views with society which voted in favour of marriage equality.
> On covid matters Murdoch media quietly removed the Bolt Report's incriminating - ie conspiracies and falsehoods -  uploads from the media.
> ...



I put forward two examples of the media using ridiculous headlines, I said I have never watched or read Bolt.
The reality is you need to stick to the issue, rather than meandering off on you own narrative by making stuff up to hijack the issue being discussed. 🤣
You are the one that mentioned Bolt, you have now introduced gay marriage, marriage equality , Murdoch and covid, none of which I mentioned in either of my posts.
My points were about a Lisa Wilkinson article and a school and how the issues were presented in the media headline.

Jeez it is easy to see how the media gets away with the crap they do, even you have adopted the bend. twist and bull$hit format, just talk crap until you have convinced yourself your right, even if it isn't about the issue at hand.
You can probably get help for that condition, fitting a toilet roll under your chin comes to mind.  🤣


----------



## rederob (14 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I put forward two examples of the media using ridiculous headlines,



Your opinion only!


sptrawler said:


> The reality is you need to stick to the issue,



This thread is about the *MEDIA*.


sptrawler said:


> You are the one that mentioned Bolt, you have now introduced gay marriage, marriage equality , Murdoch and covid, none of which I mentioned in either of my posts.



You claimed it was about *opinions *and I have showed it is not.


sptrawler said:


> My points were about a Lisa Wilkinson article and a school and how the issues were presented in the media headline.



And the headline is wholly consistent with the content, so I disagreed with you on that.


sptrawler said:


> Jeez it is easy to see how the media gets away with the crap they do, even you have adopted the bend. twist and bull$hit format,



Try to separate fact from fiction, or at least *opinion*, and you might have a case.  At the moment you seem to be shooting blanks.


----------



## sptrawler (14 May 2022)

rederob said:


> Your opinion only!
> 
> This thread is about the *MEDIA*.



Correct, the the issue was about *my* *post in the thread,* which you took completely off on you own tangent as usual, as you have done with this comment. 🤣


rederob said:


> You claimed it was about *opinions *and I have showed it is not.



You have explained what your opinion is, that is all. 🤣


rederob said:


> And the headline is wholly consistent with the content, so I disagreed with you on that.



I have already said the headline was misleading in the case of the school and ironic in the case of Wilkinson, you can disagree as is your right, I still am allowed my opinion despite your objection. 


rederob said:


> Try to separate fact from fiction, or at least *opinion*, and you might have a case.  At the moment you seem to be shooting blanks.



Thanks for reinforcing my ascertains and do try to be less defensive of your left wing rags, you may then attract some credibility.


----------



## sptrawler (15 May 2022)

I know I'm always bagged, for bagging the media, but I only look at their headlines and the accompanian script as I am not prepared to pay subscription to every outlet, actually I don't subscript to any they are all $hit IMO.
Therefore their presentation is what I have to form an opinion on, from that I decide whether it is interesting enough to follow up through alternative avenues, or just write it of as chook fodder.
So I read this just now.








						Australia ‘arrogant to rebuff China’s ‘olive branch’, says key independent
					

The comments prompted further Coalition attacks on the Climate 200 independents’ foreign policy credibility.




					www.smh.com.au
				



From the article that you can read:
_A leading independent candidate told a Chinese community group Australia was “arrogant” not to accept an “olive branch” from Beijing in comments that have prompted further Coalition attacks on the Climate 200 independents’ foreign policy credibility.
North Sydney candidate Kylea Tink, one of the so-called ‘teal’ independents who is receiving aid from Simon Holmes a Court’s Climate 200, has fronted a number of Chinese organisations and networks in her bid to win the seat from Liberal MP Trent Zimmerman._

I ask myself when reading that, did Hong Kong expect what is happening now, when the handing over ceremony from the U.K happened and they were told nothing would change.


----------



## The Triangle (16 May 2022)

https://www.news.com.au/national/federal-election/everything-you-need-to-know-about-labor-and-the-coalitions-election-promises-and-policies/news-story/a4c4aefda4444b8a6a9dc61c7a929fa1
		


According to this (and a million others) media article there is only the labor or coalition in this election.

Although the common narrative is that the media (Murdoch/Nine) are pro-liberal anti-labor the truth is that they can control either one and are thus pro-'either one' just as long as independents and minor parties don't have the balance of power or any power.  The average voter would have absolutely no idea who any of the other parties were unless they went on the AEC website and searched - even then you'd have to get back on google and check out each party/candidate.    The ABC has a decent webpage for telling you who candidates are - but it really pushes greens and their 'vote compass' thing is junk and should be banned by the AEC.  Last on my ballot paper was actually the LNP/ALP/Greens - in that order and below is the result I "got"  Where are the other parties???

Once again - the Media are pushing people hard to not vote for independents or small parties.


----------



## The Triangle (23 May 2022)

Great article from Harvard Business Review about media manipulation and the role of government and corporations.   Written in 1995 pre mainstream internet it would seem cynical 27 years ago but rather accurate now.   Quite a long read.   It popped up today so they must have reprinted the article recently.  I copied a few quotes below which are very on point today.

_....Much of what appears in the press as business news is corporate propaganda.

....Yet when people don’t have personal experience or sound information, they can easily be persuaded by a crisis story.

....Most members of the media are ill-equipped to judge a technical study,

...advocates of policy positions and companies promoting products misuse scientific research to further their objectives....more and more of the information we use to buy, elect, advise, acquit and heal has been created not to expand our knowledge but to sell a product or advance a cause.

....the media’s desire for drama encourages the distortion and corruption of public decision making.

....high schools should teach students the basics of statistics and how to tell whether numbers are believable. _









						Why the News Is Not the Truth
					

Both the media and the government thrive on crises. When none exist, they create them.




					hbr.org


----------



## sptrawler (23 May 2022)

Another article on my pet hate and probably explains some people's behaviour when commenting on current affairs topics.








						Psychology: Why bad news dominates the headlines
					

Why is the news filled with disaster and corruption? It may be because we’re drawn to depressing stories without realising, says psychologist Tom Stafford




					www.bbc.com
				



From the article:
Many people often say that they would prefer good news: but is that actually true?

To explore this possibility, researchers Marc Trussler and Stuart Soroka, set up an experiment, run at McGill University in Canada. They were dissatisfied with previous research on how people relate to the news – either the studies were uncontrolled (letting people browse news at home, for example, where you can't even tell who is using the computer), or they were unrealistic (inviting them to select stories in the lab, where every participant knew their choices would be closely watched by the experimenter). So, the team decided to try a new strategy: deception.
*Trick question*
Trussler and Soroka invited participants from their university to come to the lab for "a study of eye tracking". The volunteers were first asked to select some stories about politics to read from a news website so that a camera could make some baseline eye-tracking measures. It was important, they were told, that they actually read the articles, so the right measurements could be prepared, but it didn't matter what they read.

After this ‘preparation’ phase, they watched a short video (the main purpose of the experiment as far as the subjects were concerned, but it was in fact just a filler task), and then they answered questions on the kind of political news they would like to read.
The results of the experiment, as well as the stories that were read most, were somewhat depressing. Participants often chose stories with a negative tone – corruption, set-backs, hypocrisy and so on – rather than neutral or positive stories. People who were more interested in current affairs and politics were particularly likely to choose the bad news.

And yet when asked, these people said they preferred good news. On average, they said that the media was too focussed on negative stories.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> And yet when asked, these people said they preferred good news. On average, they said that the media was too focussed on negative stories.




I would prefer to hear the truth, good or bad, preferably backed by evidence.

(Must watch A Few Good Men Again).


----------



## sptrawler (23 May 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I would prefer to hear the truth, good or bad, preferably backed by evidence.
> 
> (Must watch A Few Good Men Again).



The problem is, if it's good news it doesn't get published, good news doesn't sell. 😂


----------



## SirRumpole (23 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The problem is, if it's good news it doesn't get published, good news doesn't sell. 😂




Indeed. Publishing good news about the Labor Party won't sell the Daily Telegraph.


----------



## sptrawler (28 May 2022)

This headline caught my attention.
Fall of Frydenberg – and the novice who took him down​As late as budget week, Josh Frydenberg was taking visits from other Liberal MPs begging him to challenge Scott Morrison’s leadership. He refused – and it might have cost him his seat.


It might have cost him his seat, but it didn't lose him his self respect, his sense of loyalty, self worth, pride and dignity.

Which by the sound of the headline, should be always weighed up against personal gain, yep this is  the Australia the media is pushing today and the very reason it is going down the toilet IMO. 

The new media norm, dog eat dog, I don't know what the end game is, but it certainly isn't about helping your fellow man.
I certainly hope I don't have to ever rely on a journo having may back. 
What is the message? When the going gets tough, knife someone.


----------



## sptrawler (30 May 2022)

Interesting that it isn't April fools day.

Carrie Bickmore’s partner caught naked in Skype call​ABC staff have been offered counselling after senior producer Chris Walker stripped naked in front of colleagues during a Skype call.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Interesting that it isn't April fools day.
> 
> Carrie Bickmore’s partner caught naked in Skype call​ABC staff have been offered counselling after senior producer Chris Walker stripped naked in front of colleagues during a Skype call.



Never heard of either of them, so


----------



## SirRumpole (30 May 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Never heard of either of them, so



Sounds like he's the sort of person who would go into politics and w@nk on a Minister's desk.


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> ABC staff have been offered counselling after senior producer Chris Walker stripped naked in front of colleagues during a Skype call.



I think the real concern is that we've come to a point where this requires counselling.

I mean it's totally inappropriate behaviour in a professional setting yes, I'm not arguing that, but we're talking about adults seeing an image of a naked man on a screen here aren't we? 

It's not as though they just witnessed some horrific crime or there's been some disaster which killed however many people or something like that. It's a naked body on a screen being viewed by adults.


----------



## sptrawler (31 May 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> I think the real concern is that we've come to a point where this requires counselling.
> 
> I mean it's totally inappropriate behaviour in a professional setting yes, I'm not arguing that, but we're talking about adults seeing an image of a naked man on a screen here aren't we?
> 
> It's not as though they just witnessed some horrific crime or there's been some disaster which killed however many people or something like that. It's a naked body on a screen being viewed by adults.



I would have thought that the only one who needs counselling, would be the boss that got his gear off, in the workplaces I worked everyone would have laughed at him. 
He would have spent the rest of his career, having the pizz taken out of him, whenever possible. 🤣


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 May 2022)

Who or what is Carrie Bickmore?

gg


----------



## SirRumpole (31 May 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Who or what is Carrie Bickmore?
> 
> gg



Never heard of her but Google says she is an Australian TV presenter.


----------



## Eager (31 May 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Never heard of her but Google says she is an Australian TV presenter.



Yes, she is. Or was. Until recently she was an anchor on The Project; a news review show lampooned as leftist by some because of the diverse nature of its content. She was popular enough to win a gold Logie a few years ago, and respected enough even by noisy right wing shock jock Steve Price who once raised money for her charity (brain cancer research. Her husband died from it). She's now taking a gap year with her family in En-ger-land.

GG, SR, I don't blame you for not being aware of people who make a living by getting their face on the telly and presenting stories depicting alternative and artistic themes. You're not alone; there are philistines everywhere.


----------



## mullokintyre (31 May 2022)

Eager said:


> Yes, she is. Or was. Until recently she was an anchor on The Project; a news review show lampooned as leftist by some because of the diverse nature of its content. She was popular enough to win a gold Logie a few years ago, and respected enough even by noisy right wing shock jock Steve Price who once raised money for her charity (brain cancer research. Her husband died from it). She's now taking a gap year with her family in En-ger-land.
> 
> GG, SR, I don't blame you for not being aware of people who make a living by getting their face on the telly and presenting stories depicting alternative and artistic themes. You're not alone; there are philistines everywhere.



Yes, people who  do not waste their time watching TV are certainly Philistines.
I mean look at the quality they miss out on.
(Is there one of those emoji thingoes that depict someone puking??).
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (31 May 2022)

Eager said:


> Yes, she is. Or was. Until recently she was an anchor on The Project; a news review show lampooned as leftist by some because of the diverse nature of its content. She was popular enough to win a gold Logie a few years ago, and respected enough even by noisy right wing shock jock Steve Price who once raised money for her charity (brain cancer research. Her husband died from it). She's now taking a gap year with her family in En-ger-land.
> 
> GG, SR, I don't blame you for not being aware of people who make a living by getting their face on the telly and presenting stories depicting alternative and artistic themes. You're not alone; there are philistines everywhere.



Great to see grass roots voters, standing up for the unappreciated.👍


----------



## SirRumpole (10 June 2022)

I don't know what it's like on the commercials, but the ABC has been thrashing the 'Biloela family' case for years, as if they were some sort of national heroes, when in fact they are just one of thousands of prospective asylum seekers trying their hand on getting into this country.

They haven't proved their case that they are genuine refugees, there hasn't been a civil war in Sri Lanka for years, and if they are let in then how many will follow ?

It's fairly typical of the way the ABC has been heading for a while, soft cases for sob stories while balanced journalism gets left behind.


----------



## sptrawler (10 June 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I don't know what it's like on the commercials, but the ABC has been thrashing the 'Biloela family' case for years, as if they were some sort of national heroes, when in fact they are just one of thousands of prospective asylum seekers trying their hand on getting into this country.
> 
> They haven't proved their case that they are genuine refugees, there hasn't been a civil war in Sri Lanka for years, and if they are let in then how many will follow ?
> 
> It's fairly typical of the way the ABC has been heading for a while, soft cases for sob stories while balanced journalism gets left behind.



Walking on thin ice there Rumpy, you can't criticise a cause, that has the media's blessing.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 June 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Walking on thin ice there Rumpy, you can't criticise a cause, that has the media's blessing.



Yes that's the problem, too much emotion, not enough rationalism.


----------



## sptrawler (18 June 2022)

On today's ABC's website.








						When Ita Buttrose met the new communications minister, she got a blast from the past
					

Australians will only rely upon the mainstream media as an essential part of our civic and democratic life if they can trust we are able to expose the spin and lies and misinformation, and deliver the facts and truth, writes Ita Buttrose.




					www.abc.net.au
				



_Good journalists always will be society's fact-seekers and truth-tellers. The job takes courage. We are reminded of this today as journalists risk their lives to report on the Russian invasion of Ukraine. It always takes determination.

It is never about lecturing the public on what they should think. Good journalism is about reporting, just the facts — not opinion. It is about listening to community concerns and fashioning them into powerful stories that inform and illuminate; stories that are backed by evidence and take a fair and impartial point of view._ 


Wouldn't that be nice, if that mantra came back.


----------



## sptrawler (19 June 2022)

Welcome to the real world, best of luck with your efforts, with 24/7 media headline grabs anything is fair game.
The media has a lot of content they need to fill, anyone newsworthy is fair game, even those not newsworthy are fair game, even if it isn't news but could pass as gossip is fair game.








						Jordan De Goey calls out 'media persecution of athletes' as Pies investigate Bali videos
					

Collingwood are investigating footage of Jordan De Goey partying in Bali during the club's bye week, as the player says "persecution" of players by media "will end in tragedy".




					www.abc.net.au
				



De Goey released a short statement on Instagram thanking his family and friends for their support.

"I want to openly address the relentless pursuit and persecution of athletes by the media to create an uneducated, bias [sic] and ill-informed narrative that has gone too far," De Goey said.

"I am one of the lucky ones with amazing support, however not all athletes are so lucky.

"This will end in tragedy if no one speaks up. It's time for change. #enoughisenough"


----------



## sptrawler (25 June 2022)

Nothing to see here, what was she thinking, obviously something.









						Fallout continues from Lisa Wilkinson’s vocal Logies moment
					

There has been a social media pile-on following the veteran journalist’s speech after winning a Logie on Sunday night.




					www.smh.com.au
				



Despite widespread speculation to the contrary, PS can confirm a team of lawyers had closely studied the small piece of paper *Lisa Wilkinson* carried with her to the Logies stage on Sunday night, on which a carefully prepared acceptance speech had been written.

PS has learnt that lawyers for the Ten Network were heavily involved in the speech Wilkinson delivered as she accepted the peer-voted Logie for the Most Outstanding News Coverage or Public Affairs Report for her interview with alleged rape victim *Brittany Higgins*. The defendant denies the allegation and will defend the charge at the trial before a jury.









						Calls to SACK Wilkinson after Logies speech disaster
					

Hundreds of Australians are calling for The Project co-host Lisa Wilkinson to be sacked after her Logies speech debacle cause a rape trial to be delayed.




					www.perthnow.com.au


----------



## SirRumpole (25 June 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Nothing to see here, what was she thinking, obviously something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silly bint.


----------



## sptrawler (25 June 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Silly bint.



Maybe trying to give a helping hand, which might or might not be seen as helping.
Way tok many media people are too invested in their own opinions, but Ive been saying that for a long time.


----------



## mullokintyre (26 June 2022)

There is of course another theory doing the rounds of the conspiracy arena.
Namely that it was all done on purpose to make sure it never got to trial.
That way  everyone can assume the bloke was guilty, and the  woke crowd can keep  making another  one of their own into a hero, keep talking about the women problems that the liberal party has,  and all without having to provide any evidence.
Just like the crucifictions of Porter, Tudge and Andrew Laming.
All or none may be narcissistic punces,  but that is not a reason for crucifiction.
Ya need hard evidence, not opinion, brave support ec etc.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (23 July 2022)

Just saw this headline, someone has stuffed up and made a classic faux pas IMO.


----------



## sptrawler (31 July 2022)

The media up to its old tricks maybe? if you want a story make one, who cares about collateral damage, the pressure these reporters put athletes under is ridiculous especially when all the reporter wants is a story.









						‘False news:’ Chalmers unloads on reports of rift with McKeon, Simpson
					

Kyle Chalmers unleashed an all-time press conference as he took the flamethrower to reports of team division and an icy relationship with Emma McKeon and Cody Simpson.




					www.smh.com.au
				




An incandescent Kyle Chalmers has slammed suggestions of a rift with Emma McKeon, threatened to cut off all contact with the media and said his mental health remained in peril during a blistering press conference at the Commonwealth Games in Birmingham.
Chalmers had just anchored the Australian 4x100m freestyle relay to gold at the Sandwell Aquatics Centre but his post-swim interview quickly devolved into a shootout with reporters as he was forced to defend his conduct after the mixed freestyle relay triumph the previous evening.


----------



## sptrawler (5 August 2022)

I would have thought the newspaper could have chosen a better headline, to lead an article about an Australian athlete getting into the 100m final at the Commonwealth games.
Even though it was how the athlete described his run, I think the fact he actually made it to the final  should have been the headline, not a sensational display of putting someone down. Just my thoughts. 
But hey the media knows how to make people feel great, I wonder if Browning's Mum will be putting that newspaper clipping in the family scrap book?

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/athlet...r-browning-in-100m-final-20220804-p5b745.html

Rohan Browning thought it was ugly. And painful. Sixth is such an unsatisfying result even if you are the first Australian man in 12 years to make the sprint final at a Commonwealth Games.
Australia’s fastest man struggled to put his race together in the final on a cool night in Birmingham running 10.20s, slower than the more composed 10.17 in the semi-final that got him there.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I would have thought the newspaper could have chosen a better headline, to lead an article about an Australian athlete getting into the 100m final at the Commonwealth games.
> Even though it was how the athlete described his run, I think the fact he actually made it to the final  should have been the headline, not a sensational display of putting someone down. Just my thoughts.
> But hey the media knows how to make people feel great, I wonder if Browning's Mum will be putting that newspaper clipping in the family scrap book?
> 
> ...



I saw the interview. He did say it and was really disappointed. Really unhappy. He even bagged his own personality. I thought the interviewer could have said something to boost his feelings.


----------



## sptrawler (7 August 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I saw the interview. He did say it and was really disappointed. Really unhappy. He even bagged his own personality. I thought the interviewer could have said something to boost his feelings.



Yes we are so quick to put down any failure, it is a sad media trait in Australia and the U.K is no better.
It all stems from the media's preoccupation with believing bad news sells, which it probably does, but it does zip for the Countries moral, the persons self esteem and in my opinion the reporters self worth.  
I can understand why Leigh Sales retired after the election, spending the last 10 years with your whole life focused on negative politics, must have been terribly wearing for her and her family.


----------



## orr (8 August 2022)

Ohh... tell me it's true please, please !! tell me it's true ... the skid mark of Talk Back has bleached himself from the air-waves... oh glorious day and blessed be the fruit...
 spare me  none of the details; I've only glanced the online thumb-nail of ' The CatholicBoy's Daily'... i can take it.

_'Sadly but Gladly none did it as badly as Hadley' _

and pray that be the end of it.
the sort of langauge the use out in '_the Hills'_

The ineptiude of his Federal broMance 
And now home patch in a death spiral.
Crawl into your own hole Raymond you'll feel comfortable there; It's eminations are all we've heard for years....


----------



## sptrawler (8 August 2022)

Grace Tame is giving the politicians another spray, I wonder if she is getting any traction in the public speaking circles.









						Grace Tame blasts parliament's 'elitist toffs' over lack of inclusion
					

The former Australian of the Year has launched a scathing attack on the major  parties in the wake of parliament's first sitting week. Find out what she said.




					au.news.yahoo.com
				



On her Instagram account, Ms Tame joined those frustrated by politicians from the major parties last week not supporting moves to allow an Auslan interpreter into the Senate or enabling the only senator with a disability to chair a National Disability Insurance Scheme (NDIS) committee.


“Must be such a slog for these poor old, elected ableist toffs to breathe in there, for all the privilege stifling the parliament,” she lashed out.

“What a crock of w**k.
“The general public apologises for making any attempt to try to increase engagement with your elitist circle jerking.

“We’ll happily go back to ignoring your echo chamber of whitewashed white noise, if that’s what you’d prefer.”


----------



## sptrawler (19 August 2022)

The media invading someone privacy, in the name of news, yet again.









						Leaked video of PM's wild party sparks national debate
					

"I resent that these became known to the public," the 36-year-old world leader said.




					au.news.yahoo.com


----------



## SirRumpole (19 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The media invading someone privacy, in the name of news, yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












						Leaked video of PM's wild party sparks national debate
					

"I resent that these became known to the public," the 36-year-old world leader said.




					au.news.yahoo.com
				



_"PM 'resents' video becoming public_​_Her political opponents have seized on the footage to criticise the prime minister for spending too much time at music festivals and parties, rather than governing. But the backlash quickly generated its own backlash as debate kicked off on social media and in the Finnish media.

On Thursday (local time), Ms Marin said she was upset the videos were published online as they were only meant to be seen by friends. The clips were originally posted to a private Instagram account.

Ms Marin, who became the world's youngest serving government leader in December 2019, said she knew she was being filmed but never thought the videos would become publicly available.

"These videos are private and filmed in a private space. I resent that these became known to the public," Ms Marin told reporters. She said she did not know who leaked them."_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
She really doesn't deserve to be PM if she's that naive.

She and Boris would make a good pair.


----------



## sptrawler (19 August 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> She really doesn't deserve to be PM if she's that naive.
> 
> She and Boris would make a good pair.



She would have got less airplay for invading France.
Plus by the look of her dancing, it would have taken less effort.🤣

Let's be honest she is in the mid 30's, at the peak knowledge time of her life, when she knows everything and she probably thinks old people should be seen and not heard.


----------



## Smurf1976 (20 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I would have thought the newspaper could have chosen a better headline, to lead an article about an Australian athlete getting into the 100m final at the Commonwealth games.
> Even though it was how the athlete described his run, I think the fact he actually made it to the final should have been the headline, not a sensational display of putting someone down. Just my thoughts.
> But hey the media knows how to make people feel great, I wonder if Browning's Mum will be putting that newspaper clipping in the family scrap book?



Most of my life I can say that I've paid precisely zero attention to celebrities of any sort be they sports, music, acting or anything else indeed I tended to see anyone doing so as wasting their time.

More recently though well I've ended up knowing rather a lot about one in particular (not a boast, just saying) and yeah, there's nothing polite I could say about the media really. To say they kick people when they're down is an understatement and from what I've seen, I now have a lot more sympathy for those in the public spotlight. 

One blunder, even something as simple as failing to effectively communicate a thought that's actually pretty worthwhile, and out come the knives straight in the back and a kick in the face to go with it. Now I can see why so many end up such a mess. The pressure applied is truly ridiculous and the media's a big part of it with their endless attempts to manufacture a story.

If an athlete makes it through to the final at the Commonwealth Games well that's an achievement in itself. Sure they'd like to win but they've still achieved far more than most already. 

The media is simply toxic in my view and is at least part of the reason so many people, including ordinary people who are in no way famous for anything, are struggling mentally. Constant gaslighting of the population and the creation of unrealistic expectations isn't helping anyone.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 August 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Most of my life I can say that I've paid precisely zero attention to celebrities of any sort be they sports, music, acting or anything else indeed I tended to see anyone doing so as wasting their time.
> 
> More recently though well I've ended up knowing rather a lot about one in particular (not a boast, just saying) and yeah, there's nothing polite I could say about the media really. To say they kick people when they're down is an understatement and from what I've seen, I now have a lot more sympathy for those in the public spotlight.
> 
> ...




Yes, well my dislike of the media is reinforced by the ordeal that Naomi Osaka was put through for deciding not to give interviews after tennis matches due to he lack of confidence in facing questions.

Surely the job of sports people is to entertain the public with their sporting skills,  not to be cannon fodder for the media. If the sports people want to do interviews that's up to them, but forcing them to stand up and state the obvious for the gratification of the media jackals it not my idea of freedom of speech , which also includes freedom not to speak if individuals want to take that route.


----------



## sptrawler (20 August 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> If an athlete makes it through to the final at the Commonwealth Games well that's an achievement in itself. Sure they'd like to win but they've still achieved far more than most already.
> 
> The media is simply toxic in my view and is at least part of the reason so many people, including ordinary people who are in no way famous for anything, are struggling mentally. Constant gaslighting of the population and the creation of unrealistic expectations isn't helping anyone.






SirRumpole said:


> Yes, well my dislike of the media is reinforced by the ordeal that Naomi Osaka was put through for deciding not to give interviews after tennis matches due to he lack of confidence in facing questions.
> 
> Surely the job of sports people is to entertain the public with their sporting skills,  not to be cannon fodder for the media. If the sports people want to do interviews that's up to them, but forcing them to stand up and state the obvious for the gratification of the media jackals it not my idea of freedom of speech , which also includes freedom not to speak if individuals want to take that route.



My sentiments exactly and the main reason we avoid the media current affairs and news broadcasts, these athletes and their families have sacrificed more than most, to become the best they can be at what they do.
The media tear them down if they don't win and even if they do win, the media is on the sidelines salivating for the moment the person loses.
The media IMO are just a disgraceful display of how low humans can go, while trying to justify their own existence, at the expense of others.
It was a breath of fresh air when Ash Barty walked away from tennis while on top, before the media commenced their attack on her mental wellbeing, at her next loss.
Just my two cents worth and my personal opinion.


----------



## sptrawler (12 September 2022)

Grace gives Scomo the side eye, Hooray.








						Grace Tame’s EPIC side-eye in ScoMo photoshoot
					

Australian of The Year and sexual assault survivor Grace Tame has met with Scott Morrison in Canberra and the pictures are EVERYTHING!




					www.perthnow.com.au
				




Lady gives Megan Markle the same treatment, Booooo.








						Megan Markle praised for reaction to mourner’s ‘ridiculous’ act
					

Meghan Markle has been applauded after an uncomfortable incident was caught on camera. Watch the footage here.




					au.news.yahoo.com
				




Narrative at its best, rudeness is only acceptable, when it is directed at acceptable targets.


----------



## wayneL (12 September 2022)

That media agenda is so very apparent, even if you are only half awake


----------



## sptrawler (12 September 2022)

wayneL said:


> That media agenda is so very apparent, even if you are only half awake



Absolutely, not much action regarding the legislated 43% carbon reduction, not even a question from the media on how we are going to do it.
When the previous Government said, we expect to beat our Paris target commitments, the media were all over them.
Now we have someone say, we will reach 43%, not a peep.
Obviously the last Government should have just plucked a number and the media would have been happy.🤣

2nd August:








						Government's 43 per cent emissions target set to become law, as Greens offer critical support
					

A bill to write the government's climate target into law is set to be passed, as the Greens decide to back the bill, giving the government enough votes to pass the legislation.




					www.abc.net.au
				



_Climate Change Minister Chris Bowen shut down any prospect of a coal and gas moratorium being introduced through the safeguard mechanism, *saying the government would implement its election plan "without alteration".*_

5th August:








						Australia’s climate change targets will become law. What happens now?
					

Here’s what we know the new bill means for climate action and what happens once we have legislated targets




					www.theguardian.com
				



_Labor’s climate plan, called Powering Australia, includes two main policies plus a few add-ons. Bowen says he commissioned modelling from consultants at RepuTex to estimate what cut in emissions the policies could deliver, and they came up with 43%._

*But the details of the policies are still to be fleshed out. *_The first is to use the safeguard mechanism, which was introduced by the Abbott government to stop increases in pollution from major industrial sites, including fossil fuel mines._


12 September:
Anyone got anything newer in the media, that actually gives a time line for renewable projects above and beyond those that were already announced before the new Government took office?


----------



## mullokintyre (15 September 2022)

The Nine media group have finally apologised to Andrew Laming for incorrectly  repeating a story about Laming supposedly upskirting  some unfortunate girl. The apology turned up just prior to the case going to trial.
Every one else from the various pile ons had already issued their mea culpas.
From The Guardian


> Laming has already secured apologies from Greens senator Sarah-Hanson Young, Labor senator Murray Watt, former Victorian senator Derryn Hinch, News Corp Australia journalist Eliza Barr and Queensland Labor party state MP Don Brown. The ABC has previously also settled a defamation case involving investigative reporter Louise Milligan and Laming.



The guardian forgot to mention Lisa Wilkinson and  Kristina Keneally were also on the apology listings.
I wonder if the journalists will have their awards taken away?


> The Laming story, by Nine’s Peter Fegan and Rebeka Powell, won several awards for the network.
> 
> The Investigation of Andrew Laming won the 2021 Walkley award for television/video news reporting





> Fegan and Powell were awarded best TV news report and named joint journalist of the year at the Queensland Clarion awards.



According to the Statement issued by  Nine,


> 9News has now seen material which indicates that the photograph Dr Laming took was not lewd in nature.



Given that all the other participants apologised and or deleted their tweets/stories months ago,  would one be a cynic if one suggested that the "material" they saw was the size of the bill  they would end up with if they went ahead with a losing case?
The journalists will all keep their awards and their jobs.
Laming got shafted by them and the then PM Scomo,  and lost his job.
And before anyone jumps in with their character assessments of Laming, it matters little in the case when its been a fabrication.
Just cos the bloke may be an arrogant conservative punce,  ya still need proof before you pile on.
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (15 September 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> The Nine media group have finally apologised to Andrew Laming for incorrectly  repeating a story about Laming supposedly upskirting  some unfortunate girl. The apology turned up just prior to the case going to trial.
> Every one else from the various pile ons had already issued their mea culpas.
> From The Guardian
> 
> ...



Yea, but it was the PM who really shafted him and ended his career.

"Of course, I'm bitterly disappointed at two levels – [Scott Morrison] failed to give due process, failed to obtain details of these accusations, looked me in the eye and said that there wasn't a problem and within a day had done a press conference calling me disgraceful," he said.









						Former MP Andrew Laming welcomes apology over 'lewd photo' story, criticises Morrison's handling
					

Former Bowman MP Andrew Laming welcomes an unreserved apology from Nine after he sued the broadcaster for defamation over an award-winning television report aired last year.




					www.abc.net.au
				




Personally, if I took a picture of a girl bending over while stacking a fridge at work, I wouldn't be too popular.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 September 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Yea, but it was the PM who really shafted him and ended his career.
> 
> "Of course, I'm bitterly disappointed at two levels – [Scott Morrison] failed to give due process, failed to obtain details of these accusations, looked me in the eye and said that there wasn't a problem and within a day had done a press conference calling me disgraceful," he said.
> 
> ...



Well in that case, Lamming should sue Morrison also.


----------



## mullokintyre (15 September 2022)

Unfortunately, this incident has little to do with the defamation case.
Laming was accused of online  trolling two women in his electorate, and was forced to apologise and go to womens remediation classes.
According to Laming, Scomo shafted him at the press conference after  assuring him he had no case to answer.
Laming later withdrew the apologies and came out all guns blazing when the upskirt issue popped up.
Laming suggested in press conference that this whole saga was started by political opponents. 
We will probably never know whether the political opponents included the two women.
One thing that has surprised me is that despite all the publicity, the actual photo  taken has never surfaced.
Messy, and as usual, there is more to the saga than meets they eye.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (15 September 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Messy, and as usual, there is more to the saga than meets they eye.
> Mick



The Government was flipped, Scomo is gone for all intents and purposes, so the media is happy until the next saga they want to brew up. Which due to the Queen passing away, is a toss up between the voice to parliament, or the republic.
Time will tell, but at the moment the media don't seem to have a target or a person, they have singled out for their undivided attention.
Serena has retired, so that takes the heat off Margaret Court, the Libs have been kicked that far into touch, they lack the front page punch and Albo is saying all the right things so they seem to be a bit lost for a headline.
Once Elizabeth is buried and Harry and Megan have gone home, the media will be at a loose end, so then we should get an indication of the next victim I mean story.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 September 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Unfortunately, this incident has little to do with the defamation case.
> Laming was accused of online  trolling two women in his electorate, and was forced to apologise and go to womens remediation classes.
> According to Laming, Scomo shafted him at the press conference after  assuring him he had no case to answer.
> Laming later withdrew the apologies and came out all guns blazing when the upskirt issue popped up.
> ...



Well he got caught taking the photo, so of course it wasn't provided to the media.
He never planned to post if on social media anyway, it was for his private convenience.


----------



## mullokintyre (15 September 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Well he got caught taking the photo, so of course it wasn't provided to the media.
> He never planned to post if on social media anyway, it was for his private convenience.



That's an interesting take Knobby.
You have any evidence for that, or just a gut feel?
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (15 September 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> That's an interesting take Knobby.
> You have any evidence for that, or just a gut feel?
> Mick



Well why would you post a photo like that Mullokintyre? Particularly as a politician?

It wasn't upskirting so Nine went too far and has had to pay up.


----------



## mullokintyre (15 September 2022)

Photo like what?


Knobby22 said:


> Well why would you post a photo like that Mullokintyre? Particularly as a politician?
> 
> It wasn't upskirting so Nine went too far and has had to pay up.



Photo like what?
According to the media the photo showed the girl kneeling filling a fridge with cans and the top of her undies were showing. 
We don't know how much was showing, we don't know if the said undies were the centre of the shot, or if they were peripheral.
Laming took the photo in full few of quite a few people, not the sort of shot you are going to ferret away to wank over .
You are drawing the same conclusions that got all the others in trouble without any sort of proof to back it up.
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (16 September 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Photo like what?
> 
> Photo like what?
> According to the media the photo showed the girl kneeling filling a fridge with cans and the top of her undies were showing.
> ...



He said he did it as a joke. It's just that the girl and the other people who saw him take the photo didn't think it was funny.

Anyway he is proven innocent as you say and got paid out. He won't struggle and obviously the Nine will learn not to report stuff like this and we can be all good little mushrooms.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 September 2022)

Is this trial by media ?









						Who is Adnan Syed? Why has he been freed? And what is the link to the Serial podcast?
					

The man whose murder conviction spawned the hit podcast 'Serial' has been released from jail. But who is Adnan Syed? What really happened?




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## basilio (28 September 2022)

Something to think about on the role of the media ? And the reality of our world ?

The Guardian’s climate crisis reporting goes where others fear – or refuse – to tread​George Monbiot






As most of the media, beholden to those who would uphold the status quo, downplay the most critical issue of all, our mission is to put the environment front and centre





People use a temporary bamboo path near their home in Sindh province, Pakistan. Recent floods ravaged a third of the country and killed 1,500 people. Photograph: Asif Hassan/AFP/Getty Images
Wed 28 Sep 2022 08.00 BSTLast modified on Wed 28 Sep 2022 08.01 BST


What is salient is not important. What is important is not salient. Most of the time, most of the media obsess over issues of mind-numbing triviality. Much of the world’s political journalism is little more than court gossip: who’s in, who’s out, who said what to whom. At the same time, issues of immense, even existential importance are largely or entirely ignored.
*
With the exception of all-out nuclear war, all the most important problems that confront us are environmental. None of our hopes, none of our dreams, none of our plans and expectations can survive the loss of a habitable planet. And there is scarcely an Earth system that is not now threatened with collapse.*

Let’s begin with the ground beneath our feet. Soil is a biological structure, created by the organisms that inhabit it. When conditions become hostile to their survival, the structure collapses, and fertile lands turn to dust bowls. The global rate of soil degradation is terrifying. We rely on the soil for 95% of our food, yet we treat it like dirt.

Ocean ecosystems are in even greater trouble, hammered by a combination of industrial fishing, pollution, and acidification, as carbon dioxide dissolves into seawater. Forests, rivers, wetlands, savannahs, the cryosphere (the world’s ice and snow) – all are being pushed towards the brink. And above all, climate breakdown is gathering at shocking, unanticipated speed, with disasters occurring at 1.2C of heating that scientists did not expect until we hit 2 or 3C.









						Earth is under threat, yet you would scarcely know it | George Monbiot
					

Unlike most of the media, the Guardian resists political or commercial influence in order to keep the climate crisis front and centre




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## sptrawler (6 October 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The Government was flipped, Scomo is gone for all intents and purposes, so the media is happy until the next saga they want to brew up. Which due to the Queen passing away, is a toss up between the voice to parliament, or the republic.
> Time will tell, but at the moment the media don't seem to have a target or a person, they have singled out for their undivided attention.
> Serena has retired, so that takes the heat off Margaret Court, the Libs have been kicked that far into touch, they lack the front page punch and Albo is saying all the right things so they seem to be a bit lost for a headline.
> *Once Elizabeth is buried and Harry and Megan have gone home, the media will be at a loose end, so then we should get an indication of the next victim I mean story*.



It looks like it is a toss up at the moment, whether the media are going to gang tackle Lowe from the reserve bank, or Thorburn from the Church, I think Thorburn looks as though he has more legs.  








						‘We have no problem with anyone’s faith’: Dons boss explains Thorburn call
					

Ex-bank boss Andrew Thorburn did not declare to Essendon that the church he chaired held views that might be a concern for the Bombers before he was hired as CEO.




					www.theage.com.au
				











						Conflicts were too great for Thorburn to keep both jobs
					

Essendon can rightfully prefer not to be run by someone who is identified with views which conflict with its stated commitments.




					www.theage.com.au
				












						Young Australians are furious at the Reserve Bank. They have every right to be
					

Locked in to a home loan they can’t afford or locked out of buying a house altogether, young people are taking aim at Reserve Bank governor Philip Lowe.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## mullokintyre (6 October 2022)

s


basilio said:


> Ocean ecosystems are in even greater trouble, hammered by a combination of industrial fishing, pollution, and acidification, as carbon dioxide dissolves into seawater. Forests, rivers, wetlands, savannahs, the cryosphere (the world’s ice and snow) – all are being pushed towards the brink. And above all, climate breakdown is gathering at shocking, unanticipated speed, with disasters occurring at 1.2C of heating that scientists did not expect until we hit 2 or 3C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, this article continues one of the myths about climate change that really drives me nuts.
As any one who did high school chemistry knows, any value of PH over 7  means the solution is basic, a value below 7 is acidic.
According to NOAA , 


> In the 200-plus years since the industrial revolution began, the concentration of carbon dioxide (CO2) in the atmosphere has increased due to human actions. During this time, the pH of surface ocean waters has fallen by 0.1 pH units.  The ocean’s average pH is now around 8.1



So if the ocean Ph is 8.1, its  basic, not acidic.
The correct term is that it has become less basic.
For the term more acidic to be correct, the ocean would have to be acidic already.
The whole concept of a Ph level for the ocean is an artificial construct  that bears no real meaning.
The PH of the ocean can vary from plavce to place, from the extremes of  a Ph of 12.6  in some of the ocean vents ( see Geochemical Society) to the bering sea which can record a PH as low as 7.7 in winter.   (Scientific American '. Indeed, this same article states 


> Another anomaly is the Indian Ocean, which is about 10 percent more acidic than the Atlantic or Pacific. The exact reason why is a scientific mystery but perhaps it is because it is the most isolated sea, dominated by monsoon rains and river drainage rather than ocean currents mixing the waters, Takahashi suggests.



Mick


----------



## sptrawler (6 October 2022)

@mullokintyre and @basilio yet another mystery put forward by the media, showing that a lot of what is reported is assumption. 
Don't get me wrong I'm all for scientific funding, it is just a shame that a lot of the funding is proportional to the media driven hysteria behind the said cause.
It wasn't long ago that the reef was done and dusted, it was too late, we couldn't save it.

August 4th 2022



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/08/04/great-barrier-reef-coral-recovery-climate-change/
		

*Marine scientists have found that parts of Australia’s Great Barrier Reef have recorded their highest levels of coral cover since monitoring began nearly four decades ago,* although they warn the reef’s recovery could be swiftly undone by global warming.

*The Australian Institute of Marine Science, a government agency, began monitoring Earth’s largest reef system 36 years ago. Its latest report indicates that the northern and central parts of the reef are on the mend after an “extensive bout” of disturbances over the past decade, said Mike Emslie, a senior research scientist at the institute.*

The results of the institute’s annual survey show that the reef “is still vibrant and still resilient, and it can bounce back from disturbances if it gets the chance,” Emslie said in an interview Thursday.

UNESCO, the United Nations’ educational, scientific and cultural agency, threatened last year to add the Great Barrier Reef to a list of world heritage sites that are “in danger.” A June meeting to discuss the status of the reef was canceled after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

News of the recovery in the reef’s northern and central parts was partly offset by the report’s finding that there was a loss of coral cover in the southern region. There, the reef fell prey to an outbreak of crown-of-thorns starfish, which feed exclusively on live coral, the scientists said.

Among the 87 reefs surveyed for the latest report, average hard coral cover in the north increased to 36 percent, up from 27 percent in 2021, and to 33 percent in the central Great Barrier Reef from 26 percent last year. Average coral cover in the southern region decreased from 38 percent in 2021 to 34 percent this year.


----------



## basilio (6 October 2022)

sptrawler said:


> *although they warn the reef’s recovery could be swiftly undone by global warming.*



I suggest that this was the most salient point from that story SP.

Yep its great that parts of Great Barrier Reef have  (seemingly )recovered.  But repeated bleachings  from extreme water temperatures do weaken and ultimately will destroy the reef.

There was another more nuanced article on the condition of the Great Barrier Reef.  Well worth checking out  in full IMV









						On a remote Australian island, a small patch of reef is as good as scientists have ever seen it
					

The coral reef at Lizard Island, 270 kilometres north of Cairns, has been hit by four mass bleaching events in six years. Marine biologists are hopeful about its future, but much scepticism remains about its long-term survival.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (6 October 2022)

basilio said:


> I suggest that this was the most salient point from that story SP.
> 
> Yep its great that parts of Great Barrier Reef have  (seemingly )recovered.  But repeated bleachings  from extreme water temperatures do weaken and ultimately will destroy the reef.
> 
> ...



I think the most salient point, is it is mostly guess work.


----------



## moXJO (6 October 2022)

basilio said:


> I suggest that this was the most salient point from that story SP.
> 
> Yep its great that parts of Great Barrier Reef have  (seemingly )recovered.  But repeated bleachings  from extreme water temperatures do weaken and ultimately will destroy the reef.
> 
> ...



I was diving a long way out from one of the islands and hit a hot current of water. It was that hot it felt like I was being close to boiled.
Definitely an eye opener.


----------



## basilio (6 October 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I think the most salient point, is it is mostly guess work.



Whats the "guess work " SP ?  That climate change isn't necessarily happening ? That we don't know exactly hot hot it is going to get ?  Or that we don't know exactly when ecosystems will break down as a result of the relentless warming ?

I suggest the overwhelming evidence of CC and its effects to date are a bit more than guess work.


----------



## sptrawler (6 October 2022)

basilio said:


> Whats the "guess work " SP ?  That climate change isn't necessarily happening ? That we don't know exactly hot hot it is going to get ?  Or that we don't know exactly when ecosystems will break down as a result of the relentless warming ?
> 
> I suggest the overwhelming evidence of CC and its effects to date are a bit more than guess work.



No, how coral will react to global warming.
We arent talking about global warming we are talking about its effect on the barrier reef.


----------



## sptrawler (6 October 2022)

Here's the problem with global warming, us.








						Topic | Luxury property | The Sydney Morning Herald
					

The latest Luxury property news, articles and analysis from the The Sydney Morning Herald




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## basilio (6 October 2022)

sptrawler said:


> No, how coral will react to global warming.
> We arent talking about global warming we are talking about its effect on the barrier reef.




Indeed we are.  And all the evidence to date is quite clear.  Increasing water temperatures caused by global warming will inevitably  bleach coral reefs to the point they will be unable to recover.

Much the same way in fact as increasing temperatures will destroy land based ecosystems. The effects won't be directly linear. The increasing extremes in temperatures both length and intensity  will undermine our systems.









						Effects of climate change on ecosystems - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sptrawler (21 November 2022)

It was a toss up whether to put this article in this thread, or the Joke thread.
Lisa Wilkinson to leave the 'Project", due to targeted toxicity by parts of the media. 🤣
Maybe she should read her husbands articles, if she wants to check out targeted toxicity. 🤪
It's funny when people who spend their lives attacking people, in the name of a story, get bent out of shape when the roles are reversed.
The media, the scourge of humanity, at the moment IMO.









						Lisa Wilkinson leaves The Project, blames media for ‘targeted toxicity’
					

The presenter, who had sat on The Project desk for five years, will remain with Network 10.




					www.smh.com.au
				




Hubbies nice take on various people:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-claims-Israel-Folau-captained-Wallabies.html









						Peter FitzSimons: Rename Margaret Court arena due to anti-gay stance
					

Peter FitzSimons says Margaret Court Arena should be changed due to the tennis legend's anti-gay marriage stance - and has suggested an Aboriginal icon take her place.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						Peter FitzSimons slammed over 'disgusting' comment
					

Veteran journalist Peter FitzSimons  suggested Scott Morrison and his wife Jenny politicised a visit to Hillcrest Primary School, in Devonport, on Saturday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						Feud between senator Jacinta Price and Peter FitzSimons continues
					

Aboriginal senator Jacinta Price claims author and columnist Peter FitzSimons sent her a series of late night texts demanding she retract  accusations she felt bullied by him in an interview.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						Paul Kent savages Peter FitzSimons over scathing NRL swipe
					

The rugby league journalist has slammed the outspoken former Wallaby's scathing attack on the NRL.




					au.sports.yahoo.com


----------



## moXJO (21 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> It was a toss up whether to put this in this thread, or the Joke thread.
> Lisa Wilkinson to leave the 'Project", due to targeted toxicity by parts of the media. 🤣
> Maybe she should read her husbands articles, if she wants to check out targeted toxicity. 🤪
> 
> ...



A few have left the "project" simply because the dumb stuff they say cops criticism and starts to damage their "media reputation". 
Engage in culture war die in culture war. 

I'm noticing a few starting to step back from the more extreme end.


----------



## sptrawler (21 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> A few have left the "project" simply because the dumb stuff they say cops criticism and starts to damage their "media reputation".
> Engage in culture war die in culture war.
> 
> I'm noticing a few starting to step back from the more extreme end.



They need to, way too many media personalities seem to think that there are no limits to what they can say on air, in the name of journalistic license.
Self censorship in the media IMO, has just opened the door to the media making its own news and any relevance to fairness and objectivity has been lost.
IMO it has led to the rise of self opinionated, ego driven, over paid, trash peddlers.


----------



## mullokintyre (21 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> They need to, way too many media personalities seem to think that there are no limits to what they can say on air, in the name of journalistic license.
> Self censorship in the media IMO, has just opened the door to the media making its own news and any relevance to fairness and objectivity has been lost.
> IMO it has led to the rise of self opinionated, ego driven, over paid, trash peddlers.



If thats the case, I would think theres more than a few media personalities on ASF.
mick, not in the media and my friends all say I lack personality.


----------



## sptrawler (21 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> If thats the case, I would think theres more than a few media personalities on ASF.
> mick, not in the media and my friends all say I lack personality.



Yes but ASF general chat, is tucked away in a corner of stock forum, it's not rammed down the general publics throat in prime viewing time or interspersed among actual news articles in the newsprint. 🤣


----------



## moXJO (21 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> If thats the case, I would think theres more than a few media personalities on ASF.
> mick, not in the media and my friends all say I lack personality.



I'll negate it by putting "parody" in my sig.


----------



## sptrawler (23 November 2022)

Well who knows, maybe the penny is dropping, that people are getting sick of T.V personalities ramming their opinions down other peoples throats.








						Will Waleed be next? Peter Helliar departs The Project after eight years
					

He joins other high-profile co-hosts Lisa Wilkinson and Carrie Bickmore who have recently announced their departures from the Channel 10 show.




					www.smh.com.au
				




They say bad things come in threes, and for the team behind Network 10’s flagship current affairs program _The Project_, that seems to be the case.
Peter Helliar, 47, announced at the end of Tuesday’s show that he was leaving _The Project_ after eight years as co-host. His last episode will be on December 7.


----------



## sptrawler (6 December 2022)

I thought I would just check up on how the mainstream chat shows which have an obvious bias are going, as I don't watch any of those shows because the better half controls the remote.  

Well it is good to see that the general public is waking up, by the way I don't mean woke, which seems to be a new name for people with a very narrow focus and an even narrower ability to self appraise, you know the ones that want clean energy but run multiple T.V's, A/C's and drive hummers to take the kids to school .🤣

Anyway back on topic, this was interesting, Q&A which used to branch stack audiences and give everyone a hymn sheet, seems to have lost favour.









						UPDATED | ABC in full panic mode as Q+A faces the axe
					

Despite public opinion Aunty leans in




					tvblackbox.com.au


----------



## farmerge (6 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I thought I would just check up on how the mainstream chat shows which have an obvious bias are going, as I don't watch any of those shows because the better half controls the remote.
> 
> Well it is good to see that the general public is waking up, by the way I don't mean woke, which seems to be a new name for people with a very narrow focus and an even narrower ability to self appraise, you know the ones that want clean energy but run multiple T.V's, A/C's and drive hummers to take the kids to school .🤣
> 
> ...



Arvo sptrawler
Gave up watching Q&A many moons ago, bit like Dr Phil, Springer, and others BORING


----------



## farmerge (6 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Arvo sptrawler
> Gave up watching Q&A many moons ago, bit like Dr Phil, Springer, and others BORING



sptrawler thank good ness it is warming up then we can sit outside with a bottle grape nibbles and watch the incoming planes, and the night sky. For us anyway the best way to enjoy the evening


----------



## sptrawler (6 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> sptrawler thank good ness it is warming up then we can sit outside with a bottle grape nibbles and watch the incoming planes, and the night sky. For us anyway the best way to enjoy the evening



You are spot on @farmerge , we certainly are lucky to live in such a great place, don't tell anyone. 
The last thing we want, is a bigger population.


----------



## wayneL (6 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> You are spot on @farmerge , we certainly are lucky to live in such a great place, don't tell anyone.
> The last thing we want, is a bigger population.



Too late. Have you seen what's happening between Upper Swan and Bullsbrook, and what is planned?

...and that's just in my sand pile. Satterly has big plans up @farmerge 's way too, just has to find the right place palms to grease there.

Tons of expansion going on in other areas of the city is well.


----------



## sptrawler (6 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Too late. Have you seen what's happening between Upper Swan and Bullsbrook, and what is planned?
> 
> ...and that's just in my sand pile. Satterly has big plans up @farmerge 's way too, just has to find the right place palms to grease there.
> 
> Tons of expansion going on in other areas of the city is well.



Must admit, I haven't been up that way for about 6 years, everything in my family has been South of the river and out to the Goldfields, having said that South of the river between Cockburn and Mandurah is going stupid as well.


----------



## farmerge (7 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Too late. Have you seen what's happening between Upper Swan and Bullsbrook, and what is planned?
> 
> ...and that's just in my sand pile. Satterly has big plans up @farmerge 's way too, just has to find the right place palms to grease there.
> 
> Tons of expansion going on in other areas of the city is well.



Waynet there a 10000 acre block  north east of us, privately owned and the owner has no living relatives. Tried to get it made into a new sub division some years ago but was stopped in his tracks. This was back in the day when a couple of high fliers tried to make Gidgrgannup into some bigger, and that was stopped also, fortunately.  I guess it is only a matter of time before suburbia is worse than it is now up this way.


----------



## farmerge (7 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Too late. Have you seen what's happening between Upper Swan and Bullsbrook, and what is planned?
> 
> ...and that's just in my sand pile. Satterly has big plans up @farmerge 's way too, just has to find the right place palms to grease there.
> 
> Tons of expansion going on in other areas of the city is well.



Waynet theres a sizeable chunk of dirt over the road from Pearce I did a lot of fencing on the joint years ago. Housing all around on three sides Huge acreage just waiting to be carved up. I know the brothers that own it, will be a multi-million dollar job. Just like the dreadful one in Stratton. Lyle Lindau long gone trotting owner/trainer used to own the 100 acres, is just a sea of houses and growing in size each day. Must at leat 6-8 to the acre


----------



## sptrawler (7 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Too late. Have you seen what's happening between Upper Swan and Bullsbrook, and what is planned?
> 
> ...and that's just in my sand pile. Satterly has big plans up @farmerge 's way too, just has to find the right place palms to grease there.
> 
> Tons of expansion going on in other areas of the city is well.



Yeh the media for the last 6 months have been going on about how hard people are doing it, get the RBA to apologies, poverty street is back, now the latest figures are out.
New headlines, spending is up everyones having a beano, maybe the media should apologies for depressing everyone? 
Of course they will be right eventually, blind freddy can see that.









						Dining out, travel and cars in ‘last hurrah’ of big spending
					

Australians splashing cash on discretionary items has helped drive annual economic growth to 5.9 per cent – but the treasurer and analysts warn it won’t last.




					www.smh.com.au
				



Australia has weathered the first increases in official interest rates due to big-spending households keen to eat out and head overseas, but analysts are warning it is the last hurrah before the economy starts to slow.
The economy expanded by 0.6 per cent over the three months to September, according to data from the Australian Bureau of Statistics, despite a 36 per cent jump in the interest paid by households due to three separate interest rate rises by the Reserve Bank.









						Eat, shop and be merry. But the party is about to end
					

What’s clear is that we are spending up on stuff we want rather than stuff we need. But the headwinds facing shoppers next year will hit cyclone-like levels.




					www.smh.com.au
				




It may be as good as it gets for the Australian economy.
The national accounts show consumers have, despite high inflation and the Reserve Bank’s warnings, been having a jolly good time perhaps with the knowledge that the situation is going to get tougher in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

There may be change on the horizon, who knows?
Would a computer analyzing the facts and generating an opinion, be any worse than a reporter doing the same thing?
I personally doubt it.

I’m a computer program and this is my opinion​Artificial intelligence is poised to replace most journalism in the near future – at least if you believe ChatGPT, the AI tool taking the world by storm.

And an article a few years ago.









						And the Pulitzer goes to… a computer
					

Computer-generated copy is already used in sports and business reporting – will machines soon master great storytelling?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> There may be change on the horizon, who knows?
> Would a computer analyzing the facts and generating an opinion, be any worse than a reporter doing the same thing?
> I personally doubt it.
> 
> ...



So many influencers use them for content creation.
There's an avatar one as well.


----------



## sptrawler (19 December 2022)

It's getting worse, an opinion, of an opinion, of an opinion, of an opinion. Maybe people need more happening in their lives. 🤣 
Samantha Selinger-Morris, talking about Jeremy Clarkson, talking about Meghan, talking about the media.









						Does Jeremy Clarkson’s attack on Meghan prove the couple are right about the media?
					

The Sussexes said in their documentary that Meghan was targeted by the UK media. The latest Jeremy Clarkson column attacking Meghan shows they were right.




					www.smh.com.au
				




It is the latest whirlwind of damage in the never-ending hurricane that is the Duke and Duchess of Sussex versus the media.
Jeremy Clarkson, one of Britain’s most influential media personalities, has written a bile-filled column arguably inciting violence against Meghan, Duchess of Sussex, published on Friday in British tabloid, _The Sun._


----------



## SirRumpole (19 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> It's getting worse, an opinion, of an opinion, of an opinion, of an opinion. Maybe people need more happening in their lives. 🤣
> Samantha Selinger-Morris, talking about Jeremy Clarkson, talking about Meghan, talking about the media.
> 
> 
> ...




Can't read it unfortunately, paywalled.

Sounds juicy though.

Clarkson is an entertainer, I don't see how his opinion is worth more than anyone elses, although I do miss him and his daggy mates.

As far as the Sussexes go, they were given a hard time by the media but who really cares, they are better off than 99% of people in this country anyway.

This is what Clarkson wrote (or part thereof anyway).


----------



## sptrawler (19 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Can't read it unfortunately, paywalled.
> 
> Sounds juicy though.
> 
> ...



I'm with you, I can't see why any of them get the airplay, I mean really who gives a damn about any of it. 🤣 

Opinions? If people want opinions, join ASF and have your say, why listen to some overpaid journo's opinion.🤪


----------



## farmerge (19 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Can't read it unfortunately, paywalled.
> 
> Sounds juicy though.
> 
> ...



Couldn't care less about these media hungry priviliged silver spoon pair


----------



## farmerge (20 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I'm with you, I can't see why any of them get the airplay, I mean really who gives a damn about any of it. 🤣
> 
> Opinions? If people want opinions, join ASF and have your say, why listen to some overpaid journo's opinion.🤪



Haven't got much time for the very much self-opiniated Clarkson. Find him just a boring slob


----------



## mullokintyre (20 December 2022)

Its all about relevance. As a “media personality” he needs to be in the public eye to be relevant.
Thats one big ego there.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2022)

Another reporter questioning why Meghan deserves this level of abuse, obviously media abuse is only allowed when the media reps decide who it will be focused on, there are plenty of people who are mercilessly attacked by reporters.
Why the indignation all of a sudden? I don't find it attractive when reporters attack anyone.
just my opinion.









						Narcissist or not, Meghan doesn’t deserve this Game of Thrones humiliation
					

The question is not: how much do you like Meghan, but how much do we expect a human being to suffer or tolerate when it comes to public abuse?




					www.smh.com.au
				











Opinion​Royal family​Narcissist or not, Meghan doesn’t deserve this Game of Thrones humiliation​The question is not: how much do you like Meghan, but how much do we expect a human being to suffer when it comes to public abuse?





Julia Baird​Journalist, broadcaster, historian and author


----------



## farmerge (21 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Another reporter questioning why Meghan deserves this level of abuse, obviously media abuse is only allowed when the media reps decide who it will be focused on, there are plenty of people who are mercilessly attacked by reporters.
> Why the indignation all of a sudden? I don't find it attractive when reporters attack anyone.
> just my opinion.
> 
> ...



If it wasn't reported on then nobody would be the wiser an even less wouldn't probably care a toss.


----------



## sptrawler (28 December 2022)

The headline on my phone based ABC app said quote:
*Aboriginal man dies at Midwest prison, W.A's second death in custody in days*.
I wonder why innocent people who get killed while minding their own business, don't get the same headlines? Something like eg.
"*Another innocent person killed, because no one gives a $hit, but the police have apprehended the culprit and they were not feeling themselves at the time*". 









						Aboriginal man dies at a Midwest prison, WA's second death in custody in days
					

The Department of Justice said the man collapsed while playing basketball at the regional prison, and died at the scene despite prison officers and medical staff providing first aid.




					www.abc.net.au
				



From the article:
An Indigenous man has died in a Western Australian prison after collapsing during a game of basketball, according to the state's Department of Justice.
The man's death comes days after an Indigenous female inmate died following a "medical event" at Wandoo Rehabilitation Prison in Perth.

The Department of Justice confirmed the woman, who died on Christmas Eve, had been on life support at Fiona Stanley Hospital since the incident on December 21.

Data from the Australian Institute of Criminology showed there were 27 deaths in custody nationwide in the July-September quarter, including 11 Indigenous deaths and 16 non-Indigenous deaths.

All of the deaths were male prisoners.

In the 12 months leading up to the end of September, 106 people died in custody and 27 per cent were Indigenous.


----------



## mullokintyre (29 December 2022)

I don't know if anyone else has been following the Twitter spat between LWNJ Phillip Adams and aged crooner Kamahl.
But Adams basically called the very dark skinned Kamahl  a Token White Man.

Some of the media are all over this, however there has been no mention (so far) of the exchange on Phillip Adams employer  The ABC.
One of his other employers, The Evil Murdoch press gave it a write up.
So imagine if you will, a right wing conservative, say an Alan Jones, or a Bolt calling a black man a Token White Man.
The screams of Racist would be deafening. 
Instead, all we have had is deafening silence.

Mick


----------



## IFocus (29 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> I don't know if anyone else has been following the Twitter spat between LWNJ Phillip Adams and aged crooner Kamahl.
> But Adams basically called the very dark skinned Kamahl  a Token White Man.
> 
> Some of the media are all over this, however there has been no mention (so far) of the exchange on Phillip Adams employer  The ABC.
> ...





Its clear Adams has lost the plot Kamahl  has been stiffed repeatedly over the years  as for Jones and Bolt they both have done far worse and gotten  away with it remember the chaff bag thing and Bolt being sued for telling some indigenous they were white.


----------



## orr (30 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> So imagine if you will, a right wing conservative, say an Alan Jones, or a Bolt calling a black man a Token White Man.



Here's a few points;
Adams doesn't call Kamahl  'a Token White Man' does he. Adams uses the term 'Honorary White'.  
That nuance obviously means nothing to you. 
Those with a little understanding know that Honorary White was used by South Africa's apartheid government to circumvent its own laws with regard the Japanese for example.
See how now the Mandela referrence takes on more meaning. And from there, there's  Bradmans 'conflicted' legacy with apartheid era SA, his conservatism is not in dispute.

There's a few, more, things you're deaf and word-blind to mulligan.

India's Cast system and English Class system ... such a neat fit.

Bolt and Jones's  go to audience are  by and large happly reactionary and illeducated... such a neat fit with their forums.

I suggest; a little book 'learn'n'.


----------



## mullokintyre (30 December 2022)

orr said:


> Here's a few points;
> Adams doesn't call Kamahl  'a Token White Man' does he. Adams uses the term 'Honorary White'.
> That nuance obviously means nothing to you.
> Those with a little understanding know that Honorary White was used by South Africa's apartheid government to circumvent its own laws with regard the Japanese for example.
> ...



Your contributions are few and far between.
For that we are most grateful.
Mick


----------



## basilio (30 December 2022)

*How the world turns.*
Andrew Tate self promoting elete misogynist decided he wanted a piece of Greta Thunberg.  At least he wanted to put her in her place.

So he starts a Twitter exchange which ends *disastrously* for dear Andrew. Greta comprehensively skewers him.

Andrew In response dons a smoking jacket, smokes a big man cigar and gives Greta a 2 minute Twitter serve.

As a result of this Twitter rant the Romanian police anti organised crime unit have picked up Tate and his two brothers  on suspicion in of  human trafficking, rape and forming an organized crime group.

Check it out.









						Andrew Tate arrested in Romania on human trafficking, rape charges after posting pizza box video
					

Romanian prosecutors say they have detained divisive internet personality and former professional kickboxer Andrew Tate on suspicion of human trafficking, rape and forming an organised crime group.




					www.abc.net.au
				












						'Small d*ck energy.' Why everyone is talking about Andrew Tate and Greta Thunberg.
					

It all started with a rogue tweet.




					www.mamamia.com.au


----------



## IFocus (30 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Your contributions are few and far between.
> For that we are most grateful.
> Mick




Actually one of the better educated contributors here always grateful for his contributions.


----------



## sptrawler (2 January 2023)

The down side of being a high profile media personality, your private life isn't private.

Ex-ABC star’s daughter under police order to steer clear​An apprehended domestic violence order has been taken out by police to protect former ABC journalist Emma Alberici from her 18-year-old daughter, court documents reveal.


----------



## orr (3 January 2023)

mullokintyre said:


> Your contributions are few and far between.
> For that we are most grateful.
> Mick



All you need to do is get more right and I'll comment less. That'd make better world for both of us.
Maybe a little more thinking for yourself and little less of Merde'dochs  opinion pg's; just to keep things on topic.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 January 2023)

basilio said:


> *How the world turns.*
> Andrew Tate self promoting elete misogynist decided he wanted a piece of Greta Thunberg.  At least he wanted to put her in her place.
> 
> So he starts a Twitter exchange which ends *disastrously* for dear Andrew. Greta comprehensively skewers him.
> ...



Made me laugh.


----------

